# Do You Trust Germans?



## Nutz

Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.

Do you trust Germans?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I don't trust those who base their judgement on blanket bigotry.


----------



## Nutz

I don't understand how there are so many Germans on this forum.


----------



## Moonglow

The US at  one time was 75% German...I am part German and Black Dutch....


----------



## Nutz

Moonglow said:


> The US at  one time was 75% German...I am part German and Black Dutch....


Why do you think racism exists in the United States...the massive immigration of krauts to the new world in the 1800's.  That is why hate groups are all about the midwest!


----------



## Moonglow

Nutz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US at  one time was 75% German...I am part German and Black Dutch....
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think racism exists in the United States...the massive immigration of krauts to the new world in the 1800's.  That is why hate groups are all about the midwest!
Click to expand...

My German relatives only hated the Jews.....


----------



## Nutz

Moonglow said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US at  one time was 75% German...I am part German and Black Dutch....
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think racism exists in the United States...the massive immigration of krauts to the new world in the 1800's.  That is why hate groups are all about the midwest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My German relatives only hated the Jews.....
Click to expand...

Well that makes it okay then!  :/


----------



## Desperado

How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?


----------



## Nutz

Desperado said:


> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?


They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.


----------



## theHawk

So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?


----------



## Nutz

theHawk said:


> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?


Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.


----------



## Mojo2

Nutz said:


> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?



This smells like a Muslim trying to make something out of the German's anti-Semitism so the accusations of Muslim anti-semitism won't be so stark and glaring and be as objectionable.

"You Muslims are murderous anti-Semites!"

"Yeah, well so are the Germans and you Americans like them!

Hypocrites!"

A case of, "Bigotry loves company."


----------



## Mojo2

Nutz said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
Click to expand...


_*so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.*_​
Nope.

It's _Muslims _who are doing that.


----------



## theHawk

Nutz said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
Click to expand...


So in other words you want to become a nazi and use nazi tactics to "watch" people you don't trust.

Pot....meet Kettle...


----------



## Nutz

Mojo2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This smells like a Muslim trying to make something out of the German's anti-Semitism so the accusations of Muslim anti-semitism won't be so stark and glaring and be as objectionable.
> 
> "You Muslims are murderous anti-Semites!"
> 
> "Yeah, well so are the Germans and you Americans like them!
> 
> Hypocrites!"
> 
> A case of, "Bigotry loves company."
Click to expand...

Not at all.  See my posts about killer muslims  As far as I am concerned, muslims and Germans are one in the same..they have the same goal - to exterminate the Juden.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nutz said:


> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?


The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.

So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans


----------



## Nutz

theHawk said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you want to become a nazi and use nazi tactics to "watch" people you don't trust.
> 
> Pot....meet Kettle...
Click to expand...

Extreme measures for an extreme  situation.  Sort of like enhanced interrogation techniques and drone strikes..WHO GIVES A SHIT WHAT THE WORLD THINKS!


----------



## Moonglow

Things were very different 125 years ago...


----------



## Moonglow

Nutz said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you want to become a nazi and use nazi tactics to "watch" people you don't trust.
> 
> Pot....meet Kettle...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extreme measures for an extreme  situation.  Sort of like enhanced interrogation techniques and drone strikes..WHO GIVES A SHIT WHAT THE WORLD THINKS!
Click to expand...

You screw with us and you see what you get....Americans are violent....


----------



## Hossfly

Nutz said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
Click to expand...

Didn't you have a Bund meeting tonight at Stormfront Headquarters? If you're late somebody might install a hobnailed jackboot in your fanny.


----------



## Nutz

Two Thumbs said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
Click to expand...

That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.

Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.


----------



## Moonglow

Hossfly said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you have a Bund meeting tonight at Stormfront Headquarters? If you're late somebody might install a hobnailed jackboot in your fanny.
Click to expand...

Are they short on dagger boots?


----------



## Nutz

Hossfly said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you have a Bund meeting tonight at Stormfront Headquarters? If you're late somebody might install a hobnailed jackboot in your fanny.
Click to expand...

You mean a tea party rally?


----------



## Moonglow

Nutz said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, it's what the WWII vets wanted.It was their call and they earned it..


----------



## Judicial review

I'm 25% polish and I and my family have big issues with german skum, especially Stat.


----------



## Hossfly

Nutz said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This smells like a Muslim trying to make something out of the German's anti-Semitism so the accusations of Muslim anti-semitism won't be so stark and glaring and be as objectionable.
> 
> "You Muslims are murderous anti-Semites!"
> 
> "Yeah, well so are the Germans and you Americans like them!
> 
> Hypocrites!"
> 
> A case of, "Bigotry loves company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  See my posts about killer muslims  As far as I am concerned, muslims and Germans are one in the same..they have the same goal - to exterminate the Juden.
Click to expand...

I'm sure Statistikhengst is interested in your theory.


----------



## Hossfly

Judicial review said:


> I'm 25% polish and I and my family have big issues with german skum, especially Stat.


I'm sure Statistikhengst is pleased. Besides he's an American.


----------



## Nutz

Mojo2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.*_​
> Nope.
> 
> It's _Muslims _who are doing that.
Click to expand...

We already know muslims are an enemy!  Nice try at deflection from the rise in hate in Germany though


----------



## Nutz

Hossfly said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This smells like a Muslim trying to make something out of the German's anti-Semitism so the accusations of Muslim anti-semitism won't be so stark and glaring and be as objectionable.
> 
> "You Muslims are murderous anti-Semites!"
> 
> "Yeah, well so are the Germans and you Americans like them!
> 
> Hypocrites!"
> 
> A case of, "Bigotry loves company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  See my posts about killer muslims  As far as I am concerned, muslims and Germans are one in the same..they have the same goal - to exterminate the Juden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is interested in your theory.
Click to expand...

Stats...lol


----------



## Judicial review

Hossfly said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 25% polish and I and my family have big issues with german skum, especially Stat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is pleased. Besides he's an American.
Click to expand...


No he's not.  All that we know is he admitted he lives in Germany.  We've never seen his American credentials, and until then he is a German.


----------



## Nutz

Moonglow said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, it's what the WWII vets wanted.It was their call and they earned it..
Click to expand...

Really.  Never heard that one before.


----------



## Moonglow

Nutz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, it's what the WWII vets wanted.It was their call and they earned it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  Never heard that one before.
Click to expand...

I happened to have know many vets during the 1960's, 1970's and 1980's. They all stated they would like to have Germany united and free to choose how they wanted to run their nation...Nazism is against the law in Germany..


----------



## Nutz

Moonglow said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, it's what the WWII vets wanted.It was their call and they earned it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  Never heard that one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I happened to have know many vets during the 1960's, 1970's and 1980's. They all stated they would like to have Germany united and free to choose how they wanted to run their nation...Nazism is against the law in Germany..
Click to expand...

I have never seen any historical documents stating vets wanted Germany to gain sovereignty  Not even 30, 40 , 50 years after the fact.  I know many vets that despise the krauts.  

As for Nazism being illegal.so is sodomy in many states, but it is not enforced.


----------



## Moonglow

Nutz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
> 
> 
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, it's what the WWII vets wanted.It was their call and they earned it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  Never heard that one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I happened to have know many vets during the 1960's, 1970's and 1980's. They all stated they would like to have Germany united and free to choose how they wanted to run their nation...Nazism is against the law in Germany..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen any historical documents stating vets wanted Germany to gain sovereignty  Not even 30, 40 , 50 years after the fact.  I know many vets that despise the krauts.
> 
> As for Nazism being illegal.so is sodomy in many states, but it is not enforced.
Click to expand...

Yeah, tell that to the ones serving in prison..


----------



## Nutz

Moonglow said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, it's what the WWII vets wanted.It was their call and they earned it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  Never heard that one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I happened to have know many vets during the 1960's, 1970's and 1980's. They all stated they would like to have Germany united and free to choose how they wanted to run their nation...Nazism is against the law in Germany..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen any historical documents stating vets wanted Germany to gain sovereignty  Not even 30, 40 , 50 years after the fact.  I know many vets that despise the krauts.
> 
> As for Nazism being illegal.so is sodomy in many states, but it is not enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the ones serving in prison..
Click to expand...

That ismostly German propaganda!  Besides, Hitler served time in German prison too  We all know how that worked out!


----------



## Toro

Yes.

The Germans are the most trustworthy people in the world.  

Literally.

If I want to get something done, I get a German to do it because I trust them to do what they say they will do.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Wow Nutz, you really have it in for the Germans, and it seems you're really obsessed with it.


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Germans are the most trustworthy people in the world.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> If I want to get something done, I get a German to do it because I trust them to do what they say they will do.


That's because they are plotting behind your back.


----------



## Nutz

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow Nutz, you really have it in for the Germans, and it seems you're really obsessed with it.


Do you trust the Juden killers?


----------



## Nutz

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow Nutz, you really have it in for the Germans, and it seems you're really obsessed with it.


And it is no different than the countless 'I hate nigg3rs, ****, and Jew threads on this forum.


----------



## Nutz

Especially the Jew hating threads.


----------



## Hossfly

Judicial review said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 25% polish and I and my family have big issues with german skum, especially Stat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is pleased. Besides he's an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not.  All that we know is he admitted he lives in Germany.  We've never seen his American credentials, and until then he is a German.
Click to expand...

Well, Cap'n Knowledge, I've met Stats and know him personally and he's 100% American and yes he lives in Germany. And you are 100% wrong about the Germans.


----------



## Agit8r

Do you know who else liked to judge whole ethnicities?


----------



## JakeStarkey

I trust most Americans more than the Germans.

I also know we have some Americans who feel great disappointment they missed out of the Final Solution.

Finally, I am quite sure the latter are marked by LEO and Homeland that if they ever act out, they will face their own FS.


----------



## Hossfly

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow Nutz, you really have it in for the Germans, and it seems you're really obsessed with it.


DigitalDrifter  I see Oregon just got their first Heisman Trophy winner.


----------



## Nutz

Agit8r said:


> Do you know who else liked to judge whole ethnicities?


The Nazis of course...that is what I am trying to prevent!  Or do you think we should ignore their history of war, hate and the attempted extermination of the Jews?


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> I trust most Americans more than the Germans.
> 
> I also know we have some Americans who feel great disappointment they missed out of the Final Solution.
> 
> Finally, I am quite sure the latter are marked by LEO and Homeland that if they ever act out, they will face their own FS.


Exactly...the hate factions in the US are of German ancestry or have a connection and allegiance to the German hate machine.


----------



## Agit8r

Nutz said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who else liked to judge whole ethnicities?
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis of course...that is what I am trying to prevent!  Or do you think we should ignore their history of war, hate and the attempted extermination of the Jews?
Click to expand...


One could apply that same logic to virtually any living people.


----------



## Nutz

Agit8r said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who else liked to judge whole ethnicities?
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis of course...that is what I am trying to prevent!  Or do you think we should ignore their history of war, hate and the attempted extermination of the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One could apply that same logic to virtually any living people.
Click to expand...

What other people killed countless people in the 20th C. by starting 2 world wars and the attempted extermination of the Jews and some Africans?


----------



## John Lesley

I may not trust our President or our Government. But why should I not to trust Germans. I like this country and have no complaint against them. What is wrong with Germany? They have never betrayed their allies - If we are speaking about world history...


----------



## Judicial review

Hossfly said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 25% polish and I and my family have big issues with german skum, especially Stat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is pleased. Besides he's an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not.  All that we know is he admitted he lives in Germany.  We've never seen his American credentials, and until then he is a German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Cap'n Knowledge, I've met Stats and know him personally and he's 100% American and yes he lives in Germany. And you are 100% wrong about the Germans.
Click to expand...



Prove it.  I need more proof than that.


----------



## Nutz

John Lesley said:


> I may not trust our President or our Government. But why should I not to trust Germans. I like this country and have no complaint against them. What is wrong with Germany? They have never betrayed their allies - If we are speaking about world history...


They betrayed the world.  They are fulll of hate that continues today.  They have killed 100 of millions of people in the name of German superiority.  They attempted to exterminate an entire people!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I trust most Americans more than the Germans.
> 
> I also know we have some Americans who feel great disappointment they missed out of the Final Solution.
> 
> Finally, I am quite sure the latter are marked by LEO and Homeland that if they ever act out, they will face their own FS.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...the hate factions in the US are of German ancestry or have a connection and allegiance to the German hate machine.
Click to expand...


Not at all in my part of the South.  There the hate machine was "equal opportunity" as long as one was white.  All origins and ethnicity.  The hate machine would even give temporary acceptance (Italian and Mexican) if the blacks were getting too strong.  German did not mean a thing exceptionally at all.


----------



## Hossfly

Judicial review said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 25% polish and I and my family have big issues with german skum, especially Stat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is pleased. Besides he's an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not.  All that we know is he admitted he lives in Germany.  We've never seen his American credentials, and until then he is a German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Cap'n Knowledge, I've met Stats and know him personally and he's 100% American and yes he lives in Germany. And you are 100% wrong about the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.  I need more proof than that.
Click to expand...

I know it. Stats knows it. That's all that counts because you have no need to know.


----------



## Nutz

That is because most of the Germans immigrated to the Midwest.


----------



## Nutz

Hossfly said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 25% polish and I and my family have big issues with german skum, especially Stat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is pleased. Besides he's an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not.  All that we know is he admitted he lives in Germany.  We've never seen his American credentials, and until then he is a German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Cap'n Knowledge, I've met Stats and know him personally and he's 100% American and yes he lives in Germany. And you are 100% wrong about the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.  I need more proof than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it. Stats knows it. That's all that counts because you have no need to know.
Click to expand...

Why try?


----------



## JakeStarkey

From Galveston, the immigrants settled all the way past San Antonio in the Hill Country in Texas.  They and their ancestors are no different than all the other native born Texans.  They all hate non-Texans.  Fact.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> From Galveston, the immigrants settled all the way past San Antonio in the Hill Country in Texas.  They and their ancestors are no different than all the other native born Texans.  They all hate non-Texans.  Fact.


That's TX.


----------



## MDiver

We're looking at the Germans all wrong.  We need to increase their military spending hugely, issue their military, SS uniforms, appoint them a leader named Adolph Hitler II, tell them those who call themselves Jews, aren't really Jews, but that the real Jews and enemy are those that call themselves Muslims.  The world's ongoing problem will be solved.


----------



## Nutz

MDiver said:


> We're looking at the Germans all wrong.  We need to increase their military spending hugely, issue their military, SS uniforms, appoint them a leader named Adolph Hitler II, tell them those who call themselves Jews, aren't really Jews, but that the real Jews and enemy are those that call themselves Muslims.  The world's ongoing problem will be solved.


Regretfully, we wouldn't be able to trust the Germans to stop with the muslims.  They would eventually ally themselves with killer muslims in an effort to exterminate the Jews...wait...they already sell weapons to muslim states, so they are in concert with them in that Jew killing effort.


----------



## Judicial review

Hossfly said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 25% polish and I and my family have big issues with german skum, especially Stat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is pleased. Besides he's an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not.  All that we know is he admitted he lives in Germany.  We've never seen his American credentials, and until then he is a German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Cap'n Knowledge, I've met Stats and know him personally and he's 100% American and yes he lives in Germany. And you are 100% wrong about the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.  I need more proof than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it. Stats knows it. That's all that counts because you have no need to know.
Click to expand...


They you wont have a problem if we all believe he is a German, then?  Good to know.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Hossfly said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Nutz, you really have it in for the Germans, and it seems you're really obsessed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter  I see Oregon just got their first Heisman Trophy winner.
Click to expand...

Yes ! Lots of happy folks around here tonight !!  GO DUCKS !


----------



## Statistikhengst

Two Thumbs said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
Click to expand...



And you would be right about that.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Hossfly said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This smells like a Muslim trying to make something out of the German's anti-Semitism so the accusations of Muslim anti-semitism won't be so stark and glaring and be as objectionable.
> 
> "You Muslims are murderous anti-Semites!"
> 
> "Yeah, well so are the Germans and you Americans like them!
> 
> Hypocrites!"
> 
> A case of, "Bigotry loves company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  See my posts about killer muslims  As far as I am concerned, muslims and Germans are one in the same..they have the same goal - to exterminate the Juden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is interested in your theory.
Click to expand...



Actually, no. People like this Nutz dude are just batshit crazy. And the JudicialShit thing - thinking he needs to "see" my credentials. LOL.  I just ignore them, they are pond scum.  Hossfly


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mojo2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.*_​
> Nope.
> 
> It's _Muslims _who are doing that.
Click to expand...



Pretty powerful stuff. Of course, the Christians who were walking through that Islamic festival in Deaborn with Christian placards were antagonizing, but, that being said, they have the right to antagonize, the same right as everyone else.  Is Dearborn still an American city? 

Thanks for sharing, Mojo2


----------



## Judicial review

Statistikhengst said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This smells like a Muslim trying to make something out of the German's anti-Semitism so the accusations of Muslim anti-semitism won't be so stark and glaring and be as objectionable.
> 
> "You Muslims are murderous anti-Semites!"
> 
> "Yeah, well so are the Germans and you Americans like them!
> 
> Hypocrites!"
> 
> A case of, "Bigotry loves company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  See my posts about killer muslims  As far as I am concerned, muslims and Germans are one in the same..they have the same goal - to exterminate the Juden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is interested in your theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. People like this Nutz dude are just batshit crazy. And the JudicialShit thing - thinking he needs to "see" my credentials. LOL.  I just ignore them, they are pond scum.  Hossfly
Click to expand...


So........ Do you prefer the gas or the 1 shot to the head or a visit to THE doctor to do the job?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Judicial review said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This smells like a Muslim trying to make something out of the German's anti-Semitism so the accusations of Muslim anti-semitism won't be so stark and glaring and be as objectionable.
> 
> "You Muslims are murderous anti-Semites!"
> 
> "Yeah, well so are the Germans and you Americans like them!
> 
> Hypocrites!"
> 
> A case of, "Bigotry loves company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  See my posts about killer muslims  As far as I am concerned, muslims and Germans are one in the same..they have the same goal - to exterminate the Juden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is interested in your theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. People like this Nutz dude are just batshit crazy. And the JudicialShit thing - thinking he needs to "see" my credentials. LOL.  I just ignore them, they are pond scum.  Hossfly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So........ Do you prefer the gas or the 1 shot to the head or a visit to THE doctor to do the job?
Click to expand...



You are a very, very sick person. An anonymous internet personality who thinks he spouts big words. And now, you go on ignore. Ciao.


----------



## Politico

Nutz said:


> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?


Your username pretty much explains this post.


----------



## Kondor3

Nutz said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!...
Click to expand...

We did.

It was called Occupation.

We split their country into two parts and kept them under the thumb of the Americans, Soviets, British and French, for decades, following WWII.

I know... I was there... part of the team that ended-up staring-down the Russkies for 45 years.



> ...But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany...


Agreed.

Then again, we should pay close attention to stories of fascism and hate-mongering, anywhere where our people and interests might be affected.



> ...and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.


Uhhhhh... yeah... sure... whatever you say.

Oh, and, good luck with that.

Americans of German ancestry constitute the single largest ethnic group in the United States.

Race and ethnicity in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Not to mention that German-Americans built half the frigging country (_contributed *extremely* heavily to its formation and growth and sustenance and defense_)

German American - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

But you go right ahead with your fevered rant against so many millions of your fellow countrymen, and see if you get anywhere with that.

The German part of my own German-Irish ancestry came to America in two waves, with one lineage arriving in the 1680s, and the other lineage (the paternal surname branch) arriving in 1870...

The latter branch remains in fairly close touch, given that it's been 5-6 generations since we walked down the gangplank onto the pier in Baltimore harbor, and we remember which village in the Old Country that we came from...

Hell, some of us still correspond sporadically with distant cousins descended from those who chose to stay behind - way back in 1870.

Have you(r family) been here that long (1870? 1680?).

Are you still connected to your roots in that way?

Does your family have a similar loving commitment to family and heritage?

Pffffffttttt...

Now, excuse me, while I contemplate a breakfast of Eier, Wurst, Kartoffeln und geröstetem Brot - vielen danke.


----------



## Judicial review

Statistikhengst said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This smells like a Muslim trying to make something out of the German's anti-Semitism so the accusations of Muslim anti-semitism won't be so stark and glaring and be as objectionable.
> 
> "You Muslims are murderous anti-Semites!"
> 
> "Yeah, well so are the Germans and you Americans like them!
> 
> Hypocrites!"
> 
> A case of, "Bigotry loves company."
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  See my posts about killer muslims  As far as I am concerned, muslims and Germans are one in the same..they have the same goal - to exterminate the Juden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Statistikhengst is interested in your theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. People like this Nutz dude are just batshit crazy. And the JudicialShit thing - thinking he needs to "see" my credentials. LOL.  I just ignore them, they are pond scum.  Hossfly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So........ Do you prefer the gas or the 1 shot to the head or a visit to THE doctor to do the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very, very sick person. An anonymous internet personality who thinks he spouts big words. And now, you go on ignore. Ciao.
Click to expand...


Oh be my guest.   You're just a troll and always full of shit.  Thank you for saving me time and energy.  You'll be missing out on real news and threads, though, but you don't want those types of discussions.  I know you.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Nutz, you really have it in for the Germans, and it seems you're really obsessed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> And it is no different than the countless 'I hate nigg3rs, ****, and Jew threads on this forum.
Click to expand...


Those threads are started mostly by douchebags.


----------



## beagle9

Nutz said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
Click to expand...

All Germany has to do is watch the downfall going on within the United States today, and that should be enough to make anyone go another direction, because the United States isn't the one to follow anymore. In fact we have become hypocrite's and a bad example to the world or for the world to follow and/or to chase after us any longer, because we have given up our own principles, our sovereignty, our integrity, and we have given up our minds also on so many issues now that it is simply mind boggling to the world anymore. We could be empowering the world to repeat history is what we could be doing these days, because the things we fought for, and had defeated other nations for in the eyes of justice and righteousness, is no more in the U.S..

What the U.S. should be concerned greatly about now, is us becoming the hypocrite of the world like we are doing, because as the world turns we become more and more exposed in our hypocrisy now, and when they see this they have to be thinking to themselves, this is who the world stood by or with in order to say that we or anyone else was wrong in our approach to things ? Shameful is what it all is, just shameful... Can you imagine what the world is thinking when see the Ferguson riots, and how that farce exposes the separationalist attitudes of those whom want to stay separated from each other in this nation under group titles, instead of being United under the American title instead ?  The constant re-insurgence of the issues here, in which are led by those who use the issues to extort by and gain power by, has got to be weighing heavily on the minds of those in the world who ended up on the wrong side of an American gun once upon a time in the world. What is happening here could give rise to many things in the world now, but respect for this nation is not one of them.  We are empowering the world against us through our confusion and weakness now, so we will get what we get in the end sad to say. I bet the world has probably seen enough, and it isn't listening to much anymore. And if we think that we can keep the world on our side by bribery or leverage, then we may have another thought coming on that one also, because the world has to respect us before being led by us, and if it doesn't then it won't be bribed or leveraged by us, but only that it will just use us instead of us using them in the future.

We had best get our house in order, and our own doorway swept first, and this before we ride in on the white horse of justice to save the day, because we can't even climb up onto the saddle of that horse any longer.


----------



## Kondor3

beagle9 said:


> ...We had best get our house in order, and our own doorway swept first...


You mean we can't just keep buying-off the _Barbarians at the Gate_ forever?


----------



## Kondor3

Toro said:


> ...Those threads are started mostly by douchebags.


Or clue-less ignorami ( _the just-invented plural of ignoramus_





 ) ?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Judicial review said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it. Stats knows it. That's all that counts because you have no need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They you wont have a problem if we all believe he is a German, then?  Good to know.
Click to expand...


*Can the staff then Ass-u-me that this effort at squeezing info from one member about another has come to a conclusion without intervention from us?*

*Good to know...*​


----------



## Judicial review

AVG-JOE said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it. Stats knows it. That's all that counts because you have no need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They you wont have a problem if we all believe he is a German, then?  Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can the staff then Ass-u-me that this effort at squeezing info from one member about another has come to a conclusion without intervention from us?*
> 
> *Good to know...*​
Click to expand...


_*Yes.*_ We have reached a reasonable conclusion that stat is German by popular vote.  I have found piece in this discussion and civility in this discussion.  Thought the process was fair and reasonable


----------



## AVG-JOE

*Mr. Judicial review,*

*When the staff uses red lettering like this it means that we are posting 'officially' (as in I can ban your ass if you continue down the path you have chosen).*

*Is this beginning to gel in your mind yet?  *

*Are you beginning to get the connection that your questions about Stat are off topic and would have been deleted, except for the class with which Mr. Hossfly answered you above?*​*Drop it now, 'k?*
​
​


----------



## Iceweasel

I think all these threads by nutz are just a lame retaliation against the anti-black threads. I don't agree with the racists but at least they are honest about who they are. Playing games with people seldom works.


----------



## DriftingSand

I trust trustworthy Germans and distrust dishonest Germans. I trust trustworthy Canadians and distrust dishonest Canadians.  I trust NOBODY in Washington D.C.


----------



## AVG-JOE

​


----------



## Statistikhengst

DriftingSand said:


> I trust trustworthy Germans and distrust dishonest Germans. I trust trustworthy Canadians and distrust dishonest Canadians.  I trust NOBODY in Washington D.C.


----------



## Statistikhengst

So much ignorance on the part of whackadoodles. Why am I not surprised.

Germany was thorougly whipped in 1945, and it deserved it back then. Thank G-d we beat the Germans, the Japanese and the Italians.

Thanks to the mild treatment at the hand of the western occupying powers (USA, Canada, Great Britain, France), W. Germany got on it's feet relatively quickly and had the good luck of selecting Konrad Adenauer (Bonn) to be it's first Chancellor in the newly formed Republic, the constitution for which is strongly based on our own.

It didn't take long for both Germany and France to realize that with a number of natural resources pretty much decimated from the war, the only way to get through the rebuilding phase would be for the two countries to work _together_. The coal/steel pact was signed between the BRD and France in the 1950s and in 1963, a bona fide friendship treaty was signed between Adenauer and DeGalle.

Every day, when I drive past the statue of Adenauer, not far from a very fine statue of John F. Kennedy (on the B9, close to Bad Godesberg), I smile inside, realizing that the kindness of the allies at the end of the war has paid off in so many ways.

Germany and France have grown so close together that often, German military personnel serve at French military installations, and visa versa. The entire French congress was once invited to Berlin to sit in on the Bundestag and talk politics with their German counterparts. Also visa-versa. Germany and France together have organized, funded and sucessfully followed through on more humanitarian missions than any other country in the world. When people think of care-packets, most of them think of Germany.

Germany, now unified, has a fantastic Autobahn, tram, bus and train system. It is the economic heart of Europe and the best spedition route for most all countries.

It has the best internet coverage (more than 99.5%) of any country in the world, with the most advanced fiberoptic. Germany leads the way in many fields of exploration, including optics and medical technology. Some of America's finest hospitals keep permanent video links to top-flight hospitals in the BRD for consultation on many difficult medical procedures, including cancer treatment.

Germany has proven to have a real zest for exploration, especially space exploration.

Germany is leading the way on clean, green energy.

Germans go to church, synagogue or a mosque, raise their kids, pay their taxes and they vote in very high percentages. They love their soccer, they love going to a pub and the love "Kaffeetrinken". When a German says he is going to come by to visit, you can bet that he is going to keep his word.

The german Constitution expressely forbids the use of any type of Nazi-paraphenalia or anything the seeks to glorify that time (Verherrlichung) in our world's history. This is the one part of their constitution that differs from ours - for it restricts what we call "1st amendment" rights concerning the time between 1933-1945.

German women are georgeous. Especially the brunettes! 

When Katrina hit in 2005, the first country to send aid to the US was: Germany

When 911 hit, the first country to stand beside us, alonside Eretz Israel, was: Germany.

Speaking of Germany and Israel, I bet most don't know that Israelis, in polling, hold Germans in high esteem. And visa-versa.

You have to drive out far into the boondocks in Germany and turn over many rocks to find some neo-nazis. You will, however, see some muslim on non-muslim violent crimes in a number of cities in Germany, which the German police handle with professional efficiency.

Most Germans still love big brother America. The USA is still the no. 1 vacation spot for most Germans who want to get away from Europe.

In other words, *the OP doesn't know jack-shit about Germany*.


----------



## Iceweasel

...and the best thing about Germany...it's where my dad met my mom.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nutz said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
Click to expand...

so you believe in punishing people that have committed no crime.

you think they should be taxed and not represented


yea, that never lead to war


----------



## Statistikhengst

Two Thumbs said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> The twisted irony in all this is that w/o Germany, many countries in the EU would have gone under and probably taken all of the EU and world with them.
> 
> So I'm thinking these aren't our grandfathers Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true...but then again..this power that the Germans have found from the EU is part of the reason for the resurgence of Nazism in the hate country.
> 
> Also, Germany should NEVER have been given back its sovereignty after the 2nd war they started in the 20th century. They should NEVER have been allowed to be in the EU and if so, they shouldn't have been allowed any voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you believe in punishing people that have committed no crime.
> 
> you think they should be taxed and not represented
> 
> 
> yea, that never lead to war
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

Statistikhengst said:


> So much ignorance on the part of whackadoodles. Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Germany was thorougly whipped in 1945, and it deserved it back then. Thank G-d we beat the Germans, the Japanese and the Italians.
> 
> Thanks to the mild treatment at the hand of the western occupying powers (USA, Canada, Great Britain, France), W. Germany got on it's feet relatively quickly and had the good luck of selecting Konrad Adenauer (Bonn) to be it's first Chancellor in the newly formed Republic, the constitution for which is strongly based on our own.
> 
> It didn't take long for both Germany and France to realize that with a number of natural resources pretty much decimated from the war, the only way to get through the rebuilding phase would be for the two countries to work _together_. The coal/steel pact was signed between the BRD and France in the 1950s and in 1963, a bona fide friendship treaty was signed between Adenauer and DeGalle.
> 
> Every day, when I drive past the statue of Adenauer, not far from a very fine statue of John F. Kennedy (on the B9, close to Bad Godesberg), I smile inside, realizing that the kindness of the allies at the end of the war has paid off in so many ways.
> 
> Germany and France have grown so close together that often, German military personnel serve at French military installations, and visa versa. The entire French congress was once invited to Berlin to sit in on the Bundestag and talk politics with their German counterparts. Also visa-versa. Germany and France together have organized, funded and sucessfully followed through on more humanitarian missions than any other country in the world. When people think of care-packets, most of them think of Germany.
> 
> Germany, now unified, has a fantastic Autobahn, tram, bus and train system. It is the economic heart of Europe and the best spedition route for most all countries.
> 
> It has the best internet coverage (more than 99.5%) of any country in the world, with the most advanced fiberoptic. Germany leads the way in many fields of exploration, including optics and medical technology. Some of America's finest hospitals keep permanent video links to top-flight hospitals in the BRD for consultation on many difficult medical procedures, including cancer treatment.
> 
> Germany has proven to have a real zest for exploration, especially space exploration.
> 
> Germany is leading the way on clean, green energy.
> 
> Germans go to church, synagogue or a mosque, raise their kids, pay their taxes and they vote in very high percentages. They love their soccer, they love going to a pub and the love "Kaffeetrinken". When a German says he is going to come by to visit, you can bet that he is going to keep his word.
> 
> The german Constitution expressely forbids the use of any type of Nazi-paraphenalia or anything the seeks to glorify that time (Verherrlichung) in our world's history. This is the one part of their constitution that differs from ours - for it restricts what we call "1st amendment" rights concerning the time between 1933-1945.
> 
> German women are georgeous. Especially the brunettes!
> 
> When Katrina hit in 2005, the first country to send aid to the US was: Germany
> 
> When 911 hit, the first country to stand beside us, alonside Eretz Israel, was: Germany.
> 
> Speaking of Germany and Israel, I bet most don't know that Israelis, in polling, hold Germans in high esteem. And visa-versa.
> 
> You have to drive out far into the boondocks in Germany and turn over many rocks to find some neo-nazis. You will, however, see some muslim on non-muslim violent crimes in a number of cities in Germany, which the German police handle with professional efficiency.
> 
> Most Germans still love big brother America. The USA is still the no. 1 vacation spot for most Germans who want to get away from Europe.
> 
> In other words, *the OP doesn't know jack-shit about Germany*.


You have been infected by the German hate gene by living there so long. Pretty soon, you will be attempting to gas yourself.


----------



## Igrok_

Germans are not as bad as think jews. I've heard that a lot of jews are in US living, and USA is an ally of Israel. Maybe that is the main reason of such topics? For Russia they, Germans, were main allies for centures, and in the 1st world war there was a mistake of Russia to fight against them.
Although we all remember attitude of Hitler to Slavic people ("subhumans").


----------



## Statistikhengst

Igrok_ said:


> Germans are not as bad as think jews. I've heard that a lot of jews are in US living, and USA is an ally of Israel. Maybe that is the main reason of such topics? For Russia they, Germans, were main allies for centures, and in the 1st world war there was a mistake of Russia to fight against them.
> Although we all remember attitude of Hitler to Slavic people ("subhumans").




Perhaps an English course for you, Chuvak?

Plocha, ocheyn plocha. Pravda.


----------



## Nutz

80% of USMBers don't trust Germans.  The number should be 100%, but given the majority hate faction here...that is about right.


----------



## Indofred

Luddly Neddite said:


> I don't trust those who base their judgement on blanket bigotry.



Yep.
If we hate or distrust all in a group because some did dirty deeds, we'd all hate everyone.


----------



## Kondor3

Statistikhengst said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are not as bad as think jews. I've heard that a lot of jews are in US living, and USA is an ally of Israel. Maybe that is the main reason of such topics? For Russia they, Germans, were main allies for centures, and in the 1st world war there was a mistake of Russia to fight against them.
> Although we all remember attitude of Hitler to Slavic people ("subhumans")...
Click to expand...




> ...Perhaps an English course for you, Chuvak?
> 
> Plocha, ocheyn plocha. Pravda.


----------



## Penelope

Nutz said:


> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?



Yes just as much as anyone else, including Jews.


----------



## Nutz

Indofred said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust those who base their judgement on blanket bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> If we hate or distrust all in a group because some did dirty deeds, we'd all hate everyone.
Click to expand...

says a killer muslim


----------



## Kondor3

Is there a psychiatrist in the house?


----------



## peach174

Nutz said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
Click to expand...


And only seven of them are still alive and in their 90's they too shall pass away.
The 2014 list is as follows:

Gerhard Sommer(age 93. Last known location: Germany)
Vladimir Katriuk(age 93. Last known location: Canada)
Hans Lipschis(age 95. Last known status: Arrested in Germany, 2013,  found unfit for trial due to dementia.
Ivan Kalymon(age 93. Found in United States, lost US citizenship, died in 2014 while awaiting extradition to Germany
Søren Kam(age 93. Last known location: Germany)
Algimantas Dailidė(age 93. Last known news: Deported from USA to Germany in 2004. Sentenced to five years imprisonment, but was diagnosed "medically unfit to be punished".
Theodor Szehinskyj(age 90. Last known location: United States)
Helmut Oberlander(age 90. Last known location: Canada)
The Germans of today are not the Nazis. They also hated them.


----------



## Nutz

Notice how they live in canada.  Those canadian fucks are too pussified to say no.  I bet those Nazi's are using the canadians to form a new Reich.


----------



## peach174

Nutz said:


> Notice how they live in canada.  Those canadian fucks are too pussified to say no.  I bet those Nazi's are using the canadians to form a new Reich.



Yeah
All of 2 of them, also so old that they can't do a damn thing.
While 3 of them are or were in the USA and 3 in Germany.


----------



## Nutz

peach174 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how they live in canada.  Those canadian fucks are too pussified to say no.  I bet those Nazi's are using the canadians to form a new Reich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah
> All of 2 of them, also so old that they can't do a damn thing.
> While 3 of them are or were in the USA and 3 in Germany.
Click to expand...

YEah, but canada is so weak, we should fear any nazi's influence.  Hell, the Muslims are already taking over..just think of what these Nazi's have accomplished.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
Click to expand...

You cannot take away fat maggots' souvereignty because it doesnt exist. All eaten up.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like Germans.....we get it.  What do you want everyone to do?  Round them up and.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should take away their sovereignty!  But that won't happen - so we should pay close attention to the multitude of stories about the rise of Nazism and hate in Germany and we need to pay close attention to anyone of German heritage in the states as they are the ones who are guilty of spreading vile hate in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot take away fat maggots' souvereignty because it doesnt exist. All eaten up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?




 How about the deaths that the muslims are responsible for then. How many Jews murdered by islam from 1914 to 1945 when they manned the camps. Then the 10 million mass murdered in India, the millions murdered in Bangladesh. Don't forget the horn of Africa were many tens of millions were also mass murdered by islam. Over 1 million in Syria alone murdered by all sides. Compared to islam Germany did very little, and your grasp of history is very sadly lacking in many respects.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US at  one time was 75% German...I am part German and Black Dutch....
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think racism exists in the United States...the massive immigration of krauts to the new world in the 1800's.  That is why hate groups are all about the midwest!
Click to expand...




 The most racism in the world comes from the Blacks and not the Caucasians


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
Click to expand...



 While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities


----------



## Kondor3

Nutz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US at  one time was 75% German...I am part German and Black Dutch....
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think racism exists in the United States...the massive immigration of krauts to the new world in the 1800's.  That is why hate groups are all about the midwest!
Click to expand...

If the presence of the descendants of German immigrants is responsible for hate-mongering in the United States...

Then you must be 100% USDA Grade-A Prime-Cut German in your *own* ancestry.

You do not hold the USMB 'record' for hate-mongering but you've gotta be in the Top Ten fer shure.

Speaking-out against your own people, are you?

For some reason, images of Vidkun Quisling, Pierre Laval, Phillippe Petain, and such, come to mind.


----------



## Kondor3

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
Click to expand...

So, waddya think? What flavor of hate-mongering troll do you think we're dealing with? A Radical Muslim shit-stirrer? Not convinced, but, ya never know.


----------



## beagle9

Kondor3 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are not as bad as think jews. I've heard that a lot of jews are in US living, and USA is an ally of Israel. Maybe that is the main reason of such topics? For Russia they, Germans, were main allies for centures, and in the 1st world war there was a mistake of Russia to fight against them.
> Although we all remember attitude of Hitler to Slavic people ("subhumans")...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Perhaps an English course for you, Chuvak?
> 
> Plocha, ocheyn plocha. Pravda.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Maybe you ought to learn how to understand the accent or writings of a foreigner upon the forum.


----------



## beagle9

Indofred said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust those who base their judgement on blanket bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> If we hate or distrust all in a group because some did dirty deeds, we'd all hate everyone.
Click to expand...

True, but when a heard moves, it all depends on who is following who in the heard right ? You see a group is usually led by someone or something as is within a heard, and that's when the blanket analogies begin to fly against the group from those who recognize a group moving as a group, because it has formed as a group and moves like a heard when prompted to do so by the trigger of the most dominate in the group or by the influence of the leader within a group. Some are just silent within a group, where as others show out in representation of the group, but they all follow the same logic or commands of the group when prompted to do so.


----------



## Statistikhengst

beagle9 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are not as bad as think jews. I've heard that a lot of jews are in US living, and USA is an ally of Israel. Maybe that is the main reason of such topics? For Russia they, Germans, were main allies for centures, and in the 1st world war there was a mistake of Russia to fight against them.
> Although we all remember attitude of Hitler to Slavic people ("subhumans")...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Perhaps an English course for you, Chuvak?
> 
> Plocha, ocheyn plocha. Pravda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you ought to learn how to understand the accent or writings of a foreigner upon the forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roadrunner

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
Click to expand...

Every race, creed and color has done that at some point in its history.

Hell, what about the poor Neanderthals and Denisovians?

I guess we all are genocidal maniacs, if mass guilt can be assigned.


----------



## mudwhistle

Nutz said:


> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?



Fucking "A".

I would trust a German over many Americans.


----------



## Roadrunner

beagle9 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust those who base their judgement on blanket bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> If we hate or distrust all in a group because some did dirty deeds, we'd all hate everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but when a heard moves, it all depends on who is following who in the heard right ? You see a group is usually led by someone or something as is within a heard, and that's when the blanket analogies begin to fly against the group from those who recognize a group moving as a group, because it has formed as a group and moves like a heard when prompted to do so by the trigger of the most dominate in the group or by the influence of the leader within a group. Some are just silent within a group, where as others show out in representation of the group, but they all follow the same logic or commands of the group when prompted to do so.
Click to expand...



That would be "herd", cowpoker.


----------



## Statistikhengst

mudwhistle said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
Click to expand...



Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.


----------



## mudwhistle

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
Click to expand...


Danke, Stat


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Nutz, you really have it in for the Germans, and it seems you're really obsessed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> And it is no different than the countless 'I hate nigg3rs, ****, and Jew threads on this forum.
Click to expand...


You are correct, you and your thread are no different than those that hate blacks and Jews, you and your ignorance are part of the problem.


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the deaths that the muslims are responsible for then. How many Jews murdered by islam from 1914 to 1945 when they manned the camps. Then the 10 million mass murdered in India, the millions murdered in Bangladesh. Don't forget the horn of Africa were many tens of millions were also mass murdered by islam. Over 1 million in Syria alone murdered by all sides. Compared to islam Germany did very little, and your grasp of history is very sadly lacking in many respects.
Click to expand...

Killer muslims are a problem...I have never denied that.  They were allies with the Germans (and still today).  NOnetheless...the number of deaths caused by the German horde is far greater than the killer muslims.  You are simply trying to deflect the the true issue of German hate.  Are you German?


----------



## Nutz

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
Click to expand...

I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope


----------



## Phoenall

Kondor3 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, waddya think? What flavor of hate-mongering troll do you think we're dealing with? A Radical Muslim shit-stirrer? Not convinced, but, ya never know.
Click to expand...



 I would say a wannabe convert that is showing they are ready to be indoctrinated into the Islamic family. Maybe a Germanic peasant or eastern European that has already been brainwashed by soviet methods that has lost the ability to think for themselves. A RADICAL something that needs to be guided because they have no self awareness


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, waddya think? What flavor of hate-mongering troll do you think we're dealing with? A Radical Muslim shit-stirrer? Not convinced, but, ya never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a wannabe convert that is showing they are ready to be indoctrinated into the Islamic family. Maybe a Germanic peasant or eastern European that has already been brainwashed by soviet methods that has lost the ability to think for themselves. A RADICAL something that needs to be guided because they have no self awareness
Click to expand...

It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.


----------



## Phoenall

Roadrunner said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every race, creed and color has done that at some point in its history.
> 
> Hell, what about the poor Neanderthals and Denisovians?
> 
> I guess we all are genocidal maniacs, if mass guilt can be assigned.
Click to expand...




 Not for the length of time islam has been doing it, nor to the same level. There are more atrocities at the hands of muslims over the last century or so that at the hands of any other major grouping.


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every race, creed and color has done that at some point in its history.
> 
> Hell, what about the poor Neanderthals and Denisovians?
> 
> I guess we all are genocidal maniacs, if mass guilt can be assigned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for the length of time islam has been doing it, nor to the same level. There are more atrocities at the hands of muslims over the last century or so that at the hands of any other major grouping.
Click to expand...

Oh, to justify German hate, we are going back to the Crusades?


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the deaths that the muslims are responsible for then. How many Jews murdered by islam from 1914 to 1945 when they manned the camps. Then the 10 million mass murdered in India, the millions murdered in Bangladesh. Don't forget the horn of Africa were many tens of millions were also mass murdered by islam. Over 1 million in Syria alone murdered by all sides. Compared to islam Germany did very little, and your grasp of history is very sadly lacking in many respects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer muslims are a problem...I have never denied that.  They were allies with the Germans (and still today).  NOnetheless...the number of deaths caused by the German horde is far greater than the killer muslims.  You are simply trying to deflect the the true issue of German hate.  Are you German?
Click to expand...




 WRONG as the muslim have mass murdered in the hundreds of millions over the last century, while the Germans can barely manage tens of millions. The Germans do not hate any more than the French, Italians, Swiss or Spanish do, in fact they hate less after seeing what hate can do.
 I like most Western Europeans am of Germanic extraction, as are the French, Celts, Italians and Spanish.


----------



## Nutz

LMAO...you are rewriting history.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, waddya think? What flavor of hate-mongering troll do you think we're dealing with? A Radical Muslim shit-stirrer? Not convinced, but, ya never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a wannabe convert that is showing they are ready to be indoctrinated into the Islamic family. Maybe a Germanic peasant or eastern European that has already been brainwashed by soviet methods that has lost the ability to think for themselves. A RADICAL something that needs to be guided because they have no self awareness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
Click to expand...




 No more hate in Germany than in any other European nation, unless you are referring to the rise in ISLAMONAZI hate for the indigenous of Europe.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every race, creed and color has done that at some point in its history.
> 
> Hell, what about the poor Neanderthals and Denisovians?
> 
> I guess we all are genocidal maniacs, if mass guilt can be assigned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for the length of time islam has been doing it, nor to the same level. There are more atrocities at the hands of muslims over the last century or so that at the hands of any other major grouping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, to justify German hate, we are going back to the Crusades?
Click to expand...



 Not at all just back to the end of the 19C when the muslims ethnically cleansed the Armenians in a genocide they still refuse to accept. Then the 50 million innocents mass murdered in India not long after WW2 ended. Just two examples that put the muslims head and shoulders above the rest of the world for savagery and barbarity.


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, waddya think? What flavor of hate-mongering troll do you think we're dealing with? A Radical Muslim shit-stirrer? Not convinced, but, ya never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a wannabe convert that is showing they are ready to be indoctrinated into the Islamic family. Maybe a Germanic peasant or eastern European that has already been brainwashed by soviet methods that has lost the ability to think for themselves. A RADICAL something that needs to be guided because they have no self awareness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more hate in Germany than in any other European nation, unless you are referring to the rise in ISLAMONAZI hate for the indigenous of Europe.
Click to expand...

Well yeah...there is no hate in Germany if you are white.Try being a Jew or a person of a darker hue!  Man, ,I really do need to educate you people.  Do yourself a favor and search my German watch thhey are very informative.


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every race, creed and color has done that at some point in its history.
> 
> Hell, what about the poor Neanderthals and Denisovians?
> 
> I guess we all are genocidal maniacs, if mass guilt can be assigned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no comparison to the countless murders caused by the hateful Germans in WWI and WWII.
> 
> Not for the length of time islam has been doing it, nor to the same level. There are more atrocities at the hands of muslims over the last century or so that at the hands of any other major grouping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, to justify German hate, we are going back to the Crusades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all just back to the end of the 19C when the muslims ethnically cleansed the Armenians in a genocide they still refuse to accept. Then the 50 million innocents mass murdered in India not long after WW2 ended. Just two examples that put the muslims head and shoulders above the rest of the world for savagery and barbarity.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Nutz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
Click to expand...


He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.


----------



## Nutz

mudwhistle said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.
Click to expand...

It is a gutteral hate language.  He could have said I love to smell flowers...it still horrifies people throughout the world.


----------



## mudwhistle

Nutz said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a gutteral hate language.  He could have said I love to smell flowers...it still horrifies people throughout the world.
Click to expand...


Actually English is derived from Germanic languages I believe.


English is primarily a West Germanic language that originated from the Anglo-Frisian dialects, brought to Britain by Germanic invaders and/or settlers from the places which are now called North West Germany and the Netherlands. It uses a vocabulary unlike other European languages of the same era. A large portion of the modern English vocabulary came from the Anglo-Norman languages. English is considered a "borrowing" language.

Middle English differed from Old English because of two invasions which occurred during the Middle Ages. The first invasion was by people who spoke North Germanic languages. They conquered and colonised parts of Britain during the 8th and 9th centuries AD. The second invasion was by the Normans of the 11th century, who spoke Old Norman and eventually developed an English form of this, called Anglo-Norman. A new vocabulary introduced at this time heavily influenced many organizations including the church, the court system and the government. European languages including German, Dutch, Latin and Ancient Greek influenced the English vocabulary during the Renaissance.

History of the English language - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia​


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a gutteral hate language.  He could have said I love to smell flowers...it still horrifies people throughout the world.
Click to expand...


WTF? You are a few fries short of a Happy Meal.


----------



## mudwhistle

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a gutteral hate language.  He could have said I love to smell flowers...it still horrifies people throughout the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? You are a few fries short of a Happy Meal.
Click to expand...


He's Nutz


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
Click to expand...

Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!

Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
Click to expand...

See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
Click to expand...

Bored. So I reply: Moron.


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bored. So I reply: Moron.
Click to expand...

See, the gutteral language sounds like death threats and hate, no matter what you say!


----------



## Kondor3

beagle9 said:


> ...Maybe you ought to learn how to understand the accent or writings of a foreigner upon the forum.


My, my, my... oh, dearie-me... did I offend somebody's itty-bitty widdle sensibilities? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your right... how boorish of me... risking the hurt feelings of a bottom-feeder like that... thanks for setting me straight...


----------



## Kondor3

Nutz said:


> ...It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.


It amazes how far IslamoNazi sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in America.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bored. So I reply: Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the gutteral language sounds like death threats and hate, no matter what you say!
Click to expand...

You sound pathetic and moronic.


----------



## Kondor3

Somebody's got a hard-on for Germans...

All you German-Americans out there...

Watch your 'six' and don't drop the soap in the shower...


----------



## Nutz

Kondor3 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes how far IslamoNazi sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in America.
Click to expand...

LOL... am fighting hate in America by going after the core issue...the German hate gene.


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> 
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bored. So I reply: Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the gutteral language sounds like death threats and hate, no matter what you say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pathetic and moronic.
Click to expand...

See how much nicer that sounds when you don't use that gutter hate language?


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes how far IslamoNazi sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... am fighting hate in America by going after the core issue...the German hate gene.
Click to expand...


Hate gene? Do you have evidence of this hate gene? You are beginning to sound nuttier and nuttier with each crazy post.


----------



## mudwhistle

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
Click to expand...


He's talking about peace and hope ... German character.

I think it's a quote from a song or poetry.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bored. So I reply: Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the gutteral language sounds like death threats and hate, no matter what you say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pathetic and moronic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how much nicer that sounds when you don't use that gutter hate language?
Click to expand...


So you dislike the German dialect, so it must mean it is hateful? 

Your bigotry is absolutely off the hook nuts, you and the other racist pigs on this site need to get educated, your ignorance is mind numbing.


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes how far IslamoNazi sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... am fighting hate in America by going after the core issue...the German hate gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate gene? Do you have evidence of this hate gene? You are beginning to sound nuttier and nuttier with each crazy post.
Click to expand...

It is actually a spiritual thing...a deception by the enemy that is passed on generationally to the German people and people of German ancestry.  The only way they can break that trend of hate is to accept Jesus Christ as their savior.


----------



## Nutz

mudwhistle said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's talking about peace and hope ... German character.
> 
> I think it's a quote from a song or poetry.
Click to expand...

The only German literature I know that speaks about peace and hope is Mein Kampf.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> While muslims gave us mass murders, mass rapes, mass genocides and other atrocities
> 
> 
> 
> So, waddya think? What flavor of hate-mongering troll do you think we're dealing with? A Radical Muslim shit-stirrer? Not convinced, but, ya never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a wannabe convert that is showing they are ready to be indoctrinated into the Islamic family. Maybe a Germanic peasant or eastern European that has already been brainwashed by soviet methods that has lost the ability to think for themselves. A RADICAL something that needs to be guided because they have no self awareness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more hate in Germany than in any other European nation, unless you are referring to the rise in ISLAMONAZI hate for the indigenous of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah...there is no hate in Germany if you are white.Try being a Jew or a person of a darker hue!  Man, ,I really do need to educate you people.  Do yourself a favor and search my German watch thhey are very informative.
Click to expand...




 So the actions of the muslims attacking the Jews all over Europe shows that the Nazi's are on the rise. They are storms in a teacup and not indicative of anything. Germany has had laws to combat anti Semitism since the late 1940's and they enforce them rigidly


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th Century.  The attempted the genocide of the Jewry and are responsible for 2 World Wars in the 20th Century.  Their hate is contagious as people of German heritage throughout the world are responsible for hate and violence today as well as in the past.
> 
> Do you trust Germans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a gutteral hate language.  He could have said I love to smell flowers...it still horrifies people throughout the world.
Click to expand...





 Not what I have seen, and my language is a very close relation of German.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes how far IslamoNazi sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... am fighting hate in America by going after the core issue...the German hate gene.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are the only one with that gene.


----------



## Phoenall

mudwhistle said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a gutteral hate language.  He could have said I love to smell flowers...it still horrifies people throughout the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually English is derived from Germanic languages I believe.
> 
> 
> English is primarily a West Germanic language that originated from the Anglo-Frisian dialects, brought to Britain by Germanic invaders and/or settlers from the places which are now called North West Germany and the Netherlands. It uses a vocabulary unlike other European languages of the same era. A large portion of the modern English vocabulary came from the Anglo-Norman languages. English is considered a "borrowing" language.
> 
> Middle English differed from Old English because of two invasions which occurred during the Middle Ages. The first invasion was by people who spoke North Germanic languages. They conquered and colonised parts of Britain during the 8th and 9th centuries AD. The second invasion was by the Normans of the 11th century, who spoke Old Norman and eventually developed an English form of this, called Anglo-Norman. A new vocabulary introduced at this time heavily influenced many organizations including the church, the court system and the government. European languages including German, Dutch, Latin and Ancient Greek influenced the English vocabulary during the Renaissance.
> 
> History of the English language - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia​
Click to expand...




 Correct and that is why the English find it easier to learn German than to learn say French


----------



## Bleipriester

mudwhistle said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's talking about peace and hope ... German character.
> 
> I think it's a quote from a song or poetry.
Click to expand...

The second one is.


----------



## Ernie S.

Nutz said:


> I don't understand how there are so many Germans on this forum.


I'm half German.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes how far IslamoNazi sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... am fighting hate in America by going after the core issue...the German hate gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate gene? Do you have evidence of this hate gene? You are beginning to sound nuttier and nuttier with each crazy post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is actually a spiritual thing...a deception by the enemy that is passed on generationally to the German people and people of German ancestry.  The only way they can break that trend of hate is to accept Jesus Christ as their savior.
Click to expand...





 AH! now I understand one of monti's relatives, a pretend plastic Christian that is really a convert to islam.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's talking about peace and hope ... German character.
> 
> I think it's a quote from a song or poetry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only German literature I know that speaks about peace and hope is Mein Kampf.
Click to expand...



 That nails it only a muslim would say that Mein Kampf speaks of peace and hope.


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, waddya think? What flavor of hate-mongering troll do you think we're dealing with? A Radical Muslim shit-stirrer? Not convinced, but, ya never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a wannabe convert that is showing they are ready to be indoctrinated into the Islamic family. Maybe a Germanic peasant or eastern European that has already been brainwashed by soviet methods that has lost the ability to think for themselves. A RADICAL something that needs to be guided because they have no self awareness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more hate in Germany than in any other European nation, unless you are referring to the rise in ISLAMONAZI hate for the indigenous of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah...there is no hate in Germany if you are white.Try being a Jew or a person of a darker hue!  Man, ,I really do need to educate you people.  Do yourself a favor and search my German watch thhey are very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the actions of the muslims attacking the Jews all over Europe shows that the Nazi's are on the rise. They are storms in a teacup and not indicative of anything. Germany has had laws to combat anti Semitism since the late 1940's and they enforce them rigidly
Click to expand...

You are a victim of Nazi propaganda.  Pay attention to my PSA threads about Germans and canadians....you will be educated as to the truth about German hate and canadian idiocy/ impotence/ irrelevance..


----------



## Nutz

Ernie S. said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how there are so many Germans on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm half German.
Click to expand...

AS much hate as you spew...I already knew that...race traitor.


----------



## Bleipriester

I guess, on this boad I am the one who distrusts the most Germans. Not for their hate genes but for their pig genes that took over.


----------



## Statistikhengst

mudwhistle said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking "A".
> 
> I would trust a German over many Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a gutteral hate language.  He could have said I love to smell flowers...it still horrifies people throughout the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually English is derived from Germanic languages I believe.
> 
> 
> English is primarily a West Germanic language that originated from the Anglo-Frisian dialects, brought to Britain by Germanic invaders and/or settlers from the places which are now called North West Germany and the Netherlands. It uses a vocabulary unlike other European languages of the same era. A large portion of the modern English vocabulary came from the Anglo-Norman languages. English is considered a "borrowing" language.
> 
> Middle English differed from Old English because of two invasions which occurred during the Middle Ages. The first invasion was by people who spoke North Germanic languages. They conquered and colonised parts of Britain during the 8th and 9th centuries AD. The second invasion was by the Normans of the 11th century, who spoke Old Norman and eventually developed an English form of this, called Anglo-Norman. A new vocabulary introduced at this time heavily influenced many organizations including the church, the court system and the government. European languages including German, Dutch, Latin and Ancient Greek influenced the English vocabulary during the Renaissance.
> 
> History of the English language - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia​
Click to expand...



Of course. English stems from Plattdeutsch.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bleipriester said:


> I guess, on this boad I am the one who distrusts the most Germans. Not for their hate genes but for their pig genes that took over.




"boad"

????








Absolutes Vertrauen muss es nicht unbedingt sein, weißt Du..... aber ein Bisschen ist doch schön, gell?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Phoenall said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist ja ein schlauer Kerl, Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He merely said I was a smart man. Nothing hateful there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a gutteral hate language.  He could have said I love to smell flowers...it still horrifies people throughout the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually English is derived from Germanic languages I believe.
> 
> 
> English is primarily a West Germanic language that originated from the Anglo-Frisian dialects, brought to Britain by Germanic invaders and/or settlers from the places which are now called North West Germany and the Netherlands. It uses a vocabulary unlike other European languages of the same era. A large portion of the modern English vocabulary came from the Anglo-Norman languages. English is considered a "borrowing" language.
> 
> Middle English differed from Old English because of two invasions which occurred during the Middle Ages. The first invasion was by people who spoke North Germanic languages. They conquered and colonised parts of Britain during the 8th and 9th centuries AD. The second invasion was by the Normans of the 11th century, who spoke Old Norman and eventually developed an English form of this, called Anglo-Norman. A new vocabulary introduced at this time heavily influenced many organizations including the church, the court system and the government. European languages including German, Dutch, Latin and Ancient Greek influenced the English vocabulary during the Renaissance.
> 
> History of the English language - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and that is why the English find it easier to learn German than to learn say French
Click to expand...



Das ist ja voll korrekt!  Du gewinnst den Jackpot!


----------



## Bleipriester

Statistikhengst said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, on this boad I am the one who distrusts the most Germans. Not for their hate genes but for their pig genes that took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "boad"
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutes Vertrauen muss es nicht unbedingt sein, weißt Du..... aber ein Bisschen ist doch schön, gell?
Click to expand...

I did not address you or anyone else on the board. And what ever you talk about, I dont trust people who keep bothering me with their little boy pedophilia and follow me whereever I go making stupid empty promises I never asked for and disturbing me with their permanent jabbering. If I want to see filthy pigs in their murky pool I visit a farm. And If I want to see dirty cockroaches I visit my neighbours. And if I want to see garbage I visit the rubbish dump. And if I want to see compressed dirt I watch the landfill compactor. And if I want to see lower creatures I watch Gollums actions. And if I want to see the mafia, I watch a movie. And if I want to see all that crap flushed down the toilet I do it myself.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bleipriester said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, on this boad I am the one who distrusts the most Germans. Not for their hate genes but for their pig genes that took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "boad"
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutes Vertrauen muss es nicht unbedingt sein, weißt Du..... aber ein Bisschen ist doch schön, gell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not address you or anyone else on the board. And what ever you talk about, I dont trust people who keep bothering me with their little boy pedophilia and follow me whereever I go making stupid empty promises I never asked for and disturbing me with their permanent jabbering. If I want to see filthy pigs in their murky pool I visit a farm. And If I want to see dirty cockroaches I visit my neighbours. And if I want to see garbage I visit the rubbish dump. And if I want to see compressed dirt I watch the landfill compactor. And if I want to see lower creatures I watch Gollums actions. And if I want to see the mafia, I watch a movie. And if I want to see all that crap flushed down the toilet I do it myself.
Click to expand...



Ok,  that was truly weird. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoNukes

Nutz said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
Click to expand...

Quit living in the past.


----------



## NoNukes

Nutz said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
Click to expand...

I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.


----------



## Bleipriester

Statistikhengst said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, on this boad I am the one who distrusts the most Germans. Not for their hate genes but for their pig genes that took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "boad"
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutes Vertrauen muss es nicht unbedingt sein, weißt Du..... aber ein Bisschen ist doch schön, gell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not address you or anyone else on the board. And what ever you talk about, I dont trust people who keep bothering me with their little boy pedophilia and follow me whereever I go making stupid empty promises I never asked for and disturbing me with their permanent jabbering. If I want to see filthy pigs in their murky pool I visit a farm. And If I want to see dirty cockroaches I visit my neighbours. And if I want to see garbage I visit the rubbish dump. And if I want to see compressed dirt I watch the landfill compactor. And if I want to see lower creatures I watch Gollums actions. And if I want to see the mafia, I watch a movie. And if I want to see all that crap flushed down the toilet I do it myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,  that was truly weird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The latest version of tapatalk doesnt provide a forum overview, so I switched back. Have you an Idea?


----------



## Nutz

NoNukes said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
Click to expand...

The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.


----------



## Kondor3

Nutz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
Click to expand...

What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?


----------



## Nutz

Kondor3 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
Click to expand...

Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.


----------



## Nutz

Why was this thread moved to the Euromite section?  This is a current events thread as it exposes the rise of hate by people infected by the German hate gene.


----------



## Kondor3

Nutz said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
Click to expand...

Is there anyone here who does that?


----------



## Kondor3

Nutz said:


> Why was this thread moved to the Euromite section?  This is a current events thread as it exposes the rise of hate by people infected by the German hate gene.


Ahhhhhhh... the Kiss of Death by the Mods... time to un-subscribe... buh-bye...


----------



## Nutz

Kondor3 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anyone here who does that?
Click to expand...

How long have you been a member of this forum?


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a wannabe convert that is showing they are ready to be indoctrinated into the Islamic family. Maybe a Germanic peasant or eastern European that has already been brainwashed by soviet methods that has lost the ability to think for themselves. A RADICAL something that needs to be guided because they have no self awareness
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes how far the nazi-sympathizers will go to justify the rise of hate in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more hate in Germany than in any other European nation, unless you are referring to the rise in ISLAMONAZI hate for the indigenous of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah...there is no hate in Germany if you are white.Try being a Jew or a person of a darker hue!  Man, ,I really do need to educate you people.  Do yourself a favor and search my German watch thhey are very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the actions of the muslims attacking the Jews all over Europe shows that the Nazi's are on the rise. They are storms in a teacup and not indicative of anything. Germany has had laws to combat anti Semitism since the late 1940's and they enforce them rigidly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a victim of Nazi propaganda.  Pay attention to my PSA threads about Germans and canadians....you will be educated as to the truth about German hate and canadian idiocy/ impotence/ irrelevance..
Click to expand...





 WRONG as I do not listen to ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and fight against it constantly. You really need to get a new record as this one is worn out


----------



## Ernie S.

He's just an asshole. You really shouldn't take him seriously.


----------



## Nutz

Ernie S. said:


> He's just an asshole. You really shouldn't take him seriously.


I prefer 'dick'


Race traitor!


----------



## Ernie S.

OK. He's a dick AND an asshole.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if you didn't spew that gutteral hate language in this thread of peace and hope
> 
> 
> 
> Heil dem Frieden und der Hoffnung!
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean...he is calling for the extermination of blacks...using the code word 'Mud'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's talking about peace and hope ... German character.
> 
> I think it's a quote from a song or poetry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only German literature I know that speaks about peace and hope is Mein Kampf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nails it only a muslim would say that Mein Kampf speaks of peace and hope.
Click to expand...


not true-----Nazis say the same thing-------thus the term
   ISLAMO NAZI  is entirely valid


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz is in the same category as shootspeeders and guno, irrational hate and ignorance.


----------



## Phoenall

NoNukes said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
Click to expand...





 Those who have researched the camps knew 30 years ago that many of the stories were fabrications, and that the allies concocted most of them to exact revenge on the Germans.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
Click to expand...




 What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
Click to expand...

I don't follow what you are saying.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
Click to expand...


You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
Click to expand...

I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have researched the camps knew 30 years ago that many of the stories were fabrications, and that the allies concocted most of them to exact revenge on the Germans.
Click to expand...

AND THE TRUTH COMES OUT!!!!


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
Click to expand...

If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?
Click to expand...

I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.


----------



## irosie91

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.
Click to expand...



???    really?        I grew up in a little semi urban, suburban town with a core population of-----german immigrants since about the
time of the revolutionary war-----brits and scots too -----people of the agricultural kind.      It HAD been a kind of Nazi enclave but then there was the empty land and selling little houses to baby boom families------got profitable.    Bunch of Nazis there-----I had read left over and ----fairly new Nazi propaganda pamphlets in ---amounting to VOLUMES-----by the time I was ten years old.   I know the lingo----and can spot a person educated in the islamo
Nazi mode simply by   ITS  vocabulary.    I also read other stuff and  have a concept of history------genocide is not a specifically
german talent


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
Click to expand...





 The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
Click to expand...




 BULLSHIT it is everything to do with race and religion


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have researched the camps knew 30 years ago that many of the stories were fabrications, and that the allies concocted most of them to exact revenge on the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND THE TRUTH COMES OUT!!!!
Click to expand...





Yes it always does and then the haters bring out laws to bury the truth


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.
Click to expand...




 So Shi'ite are German, Sunni are German, ANC are German, IS are German, AQ are German, M.B are German.

 Want to pack in while you are so far behind ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have researched the camps knew 30 years ago that many of the stories were fabrications, and that the allies concocted most of them to exact revenge on the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND THE TRUTH COMES OUT!!!!
Click to expand...

the christonazi on uk boards is a well known welfare cheat and holocaust denier.His hero is former BNP leader racist and white supremacist  Nick Griffin.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.
Click to expand...

An interesting and true fact is that Germany has been involved in far less wars then the other powers.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have researched the camps knew 30 years ago that many of the stories were fabrications, and that the allies concocted most of them to exact revenge on the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND THE TRUTH COMES OUT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the christonazi on uk boards is a well known welfare cheat and holocaust denier.His hero is former BNP leader racist and white supremacist  Nick Griffin.
Click to expand...





 MORE LIES YAPPY when will you produce the evidence to support your claims ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have researched the camps knew 30 years ago that many of the stories were fabrications, and that the allies concocted most of them to exact revenge on the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND THE TRUTH COMES OUT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the christonazi on uk boards is a well known welfare cheat and holocaust denier.His hero is former BNP leader racist and white supremacist  Nick Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES YAPPY when will you produce the evidence to support your claims ?
Click to expand...

What age are you and when did you last work Scrounger, do you deny parts or all of the accepted facts of the holocaust. Did you also defend the slag mindful who describe the Dimbleby video of Bergen Belsen as Holocaust PORN ?


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi Propaganda machine will do just about anything to lighten the atrocities of the German people in the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
Click to expand...

Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An interesting and true fact is that Germany has been involved in far less wars then the other powers.
Click to expand...

Perverted facts....sure, the US has been engaged in a few conflicts...much different than starting 2 world wars and attempted genocides.


----------



## Nutz

I.P.Freely said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not trust the people that gave you Porsche, Mercedes and the Autobahn?
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have researched the camps knew 30 years ago that many of the stories were fabrications, and that the allies concocted most of them to exact revenge on the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND THE TRUTH COMES OUT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the christonazi on uk boards is a well known welfare cheat and holocaust denier.His hero is former BNP leader racist and white supremacist  Nick Griffin.
Click to expand...

Where is the surprise, he is German and the German people have been defending and agreeing with him all throughout this forum.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a bigot. Get it, got it, good!
> 
> 
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An interesting and true fact is that Germany has been involved in far less wars then the other powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perverted facts....sure, the US has been engaged in a few conflicts...much different than starting 2 world wars and attempted genocides.
Click to expand...

How did Germany started the wars though the others declared war on it?


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I embrace what I am.  I don't like Germans (although I dislike most Euromites) and I despise canadians.  It has nothing to do with race. It is all about history and the actions of these savages.
> 
> 
> 
> If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An interesting and true fact is that Germany has been involved in far less wars then the other powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perverted facts....sure, the US has been engaged in a few conflicts...much different than starting 2 world wars and attempted genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Germany started the wars though the others declared war on it?
Click to expand...

Looks like the true German is manifesting....

How did they NOT start the wars.  This should be interesting.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it isnt about race at all, why are permanently maundering about a "hate gene"?
> 
> 
> 
> I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An interesting and true fact is that Germany has been involved in far less wars then the other powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perverted facts....sure, the US has been engaged in a few conflicts...much different than starting 2 world wars and attempted genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Germany started the wars though the others declared war on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the true German is manifesting....
> 
> How did they NOT start the wars.  This should be interesting.
Click to expand...

If France an Britain declare war they cannot complain of war. Simple as it can be.


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it to be quite hilarious (and true).  Look at the history of the German people and the history of what people of German heritage have done in this world.  Virtually every hate group is of German origin.  Take a poll of the hate mongers on this forum, you will find the majority of them are of German ancestry.  It is an interesting phenomenon that cannot be denied.
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting and true fact is that Germany has been involved in far less wars then the other powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perverted facts....sure, the US has been engaged in a few conflicts...much different than starting 2 world wars and attempted genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Germany started the wars though the others declared war on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the true German is manifesting....
> 
> How did they NOT start the wars.  This should be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If France an Britain declare war they cannot complain of war. Simple as it can be.
Click to expand...

No declration is needed when you are the cause.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting and true fact is that Germany has been involved in far less wars then the other powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Perverted facts....sure, the US has been engaged in a few conflicts...much different than starting 2 world wars and attempted genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Germany started the wars though the others declared war on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the true German is manifesting....
> 
> How did they NOT start the wars.  This should be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If France an Britain declare war they cannot complain of war. Simple as it can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No declration is needed when you are the cause.
Click to expand...

Explain that to the soldiers you want to waste for your crazy idea.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 'Nazi Propaganda machine' would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
Click to expand...



 So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave us gas chambers, a Holocaust and lamps made out of Jew skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the lampshade story was not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have researched the camps knew 30 years ago that many of the stories were fabrications, and that the allies concocted most of them to exact revenge on the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND THE TRUTH COMES OUT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the christonazi on uk boards is a well known welfare cheat and holocaust denier.His hero is former BNP leader racist and white supremacist  Nick Griffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the surprise, he is German and the German people have been defending and agreeing with him all throughout this forum.
Click to expand...





 I am no more German than you are, but I have a better grasp of reality than you will ever have. take no notice of the STALKER as he is out to silence the voice of truth so he can freely go about doing the dirty work of his NATIONAL SOCIALST masters.


----------



## montelatici

The user name Phoenall (affectionately known as Phoney) represents a Hasbara team of posters of differing levels of intelligence and grasp of the English language.  They mostly post on Israel/Palestine issues but meander into other threads for image purposes.  This one is one of the more reasonable ones that has a decent grasp of English.


----------



## Nutz

Leave it to the German ilk to molest the intent of this thread and turn it into a holocaust deniers convention.  Typical of the German scum.  More proof.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Leave it to the German ilk to molest the intent of this thread and turn it into a holocaust deniers convention.  Typical of the German scum.  More proof.


Hell, what do you expect from a pathetic thread?


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to the German ilk to molest the intent of this thread and turn it into a holocaust deniers convention.  Typical of the German scum.  More proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, what do you expect from a pathetic thread?
Click to expand...

It's an honest thread asking an honest question.  History and the actions of the German people dictate that humans of good and common demeanor put the German people under constant scrutiny. The German people have repeated inhumane atrocities in the name of hate.  They have proven they are a people that are a threat to humanity.  

Anyone who disagrees is a fool. ISIS and the killer muslims are amateurs when it comes to the Germans. Just ask the Jews.


----------



## skye

I trust  and like  Germans from today, from 2014. I respect them and admire them.


----------



## Nutz

skye said:


> I trust  and like  Germans from today, from 2014. I respect them and admire them.


Now is the time to trust them the least. Nazi hate is on the rise...and its not just against the killer muslims....anti-semitism is on the rise and violence against the Jews and anyone of a darker hue.  They are deceiving you.  Did you know the Germans sell more weapons to killer muslims than any other nation in Europe?  Why is that?  The Germans were recently accused of funneling weapons for TERRORISTS!  
Don't trust Germany...they are deceiving you.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nutz said:


> Anyone who disagrees is a fool.


And must be terminated at once, right?


----------



## Ernie S.

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to the German ilk to molest the intent of this thread and turn it into a holocaust deniers convention.  Typical of the German scum.  More proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, what do you expect from a pathetic thread?
Click to expand...

Whenever you see this OP, you should know it's going to be a pathetic thread.


----------



## Nutz

Ernie S. said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to the German ilk to molest the intent of this thread and turn it into a holocaust deniers convention.  Typical of the German scum.  More proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, what do you expect from a pathetic thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever you see this OP, you should know it's going to be a pathetic thread.
Click to expand...

And Ernie comes running every time.


----------



## Nutz

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who disagrees is a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> And must be terminated at once, right?
Click to expand...

Must be scrutinized.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who defend and minimize the Nazi rise in Germany and ther past crimes against humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there
Click to expand...

Auschwitz gas chambers? so you condemn the use of torture by the Americans at Guantanamo . I presume you would applaud the federal judge who barred the testimony gained under torture of the accused African Embassy bomber Ahmed Khalfan Ghailani.?


----------



## Ernie S.

Nutz said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to the German ilk to molest the intent of this thread and turn it into a holocaust deniers convention.  Typical of the German scum.  More proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, what do you expect from a pathetic thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever you see this OP, you should know it's going to be a pathetic thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Ernie comes running every time.
Click to expand...

Running? Nope. But, I won't ever give you a walk.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> The user name Phoenall (affectionately known as Phoney) represents a Hasbara team of posters of differing levels of intelligence and grasp of the English language.  They mostly post on Israel/Palestine issues but meander into other threads for image purposes.  This one is one of the more reasonable ones that has a decent grasp of English.





 Shut up Abdul, we know exactly who you are a semi literate desperate woman who converted to islam and is now a PROPAGANDIST


----------



## I.P.Freely

montelatici said:


> The user name Phoenall (affectionately known as Phoney) represents a Hasbara team of posters of differing levels of intelligence and grasp of the English language.  They mostly post on Israel/Palestine issues but meander into other threads for image purposes.  This one is one of the more reasonable ones that has a decent grasp of English.


I'm not sure, certainly the Toenail of six month ago claimed he was dyslexic to cover up his illiterate posts, this one has a reasonable grasp.
When the fascist Nick Griffin took over the far right BNP, he instructed his members to tone down the  Antisemitic   views and attempt to recruit Jews to be used as a tool against the "common" enemy the Muslims. This failed miserably, Griffin was kicked out of the BNP, his many headed love child Toenail  has just not caught up yet.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auschwitz gas chambers? so you condemn the use of torture by the Americans at Guantanamo . I presume you would applaud the federal judge who barred the testimony gained under torture of the accused African Embassy bomber Ahmed Khalfan Ghailani.?
Click to expand...




 Yes I do as no torture is acceptable to anyone seeking justice. Which is why the Nuremburg trials were a travesty and the whole episode should be closely scutinised and the real truth reported. Not the victors version of events but the full truth. How about the Katyn forest event that resulted in the execution of German soldiers, because the evidence was an outright lie. Were is the justice for those people wrongly accused a wrongly convicted of mass murder. The Russians held their hands up and admitted that it was them that killed the Polish soldiers in Katyn forest and blamed it on the Germans, many years after the event. I wonder if you accept the evidence given at the trials, some gained by extreme torture of the gassing of 20,000 people in one night at Bergen-Belsen ? ? ? ?


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The user name Phoenall (affectionately known as Phoney) represents a Hasbara team of posters of differing levels of intelligence and grasp of the English language.  They mostly post on Israel/Palestine issues but meander into other threads for image purposes.  This one is one of the more reasonable ones that has a decent grasp of English.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, certainly the Toenail of six month ago claimed he was dyslexic to cover up his illiterate posts, this one has a reasonable grasp.
> When the fascist Nick Griffin took over the far right BNP, he instructed his members to tone down the  Antisemitic   views and attempt to recruit Jews to be used as a tool against the "common" enemy the Muslims. This failed miserably, Griffin was kicked out of the BNP, his many headed love child Toenail  has just not caught up yet.
Click to expand...





Personal abuse will just see you banned from the USMB and you can whinge all you like about it on the ark.

 Ever heard of a spell checker, the dyslexics friend   .....


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auschwitz gas chambers? so you condemn the use of torture by the Americans at Guantanamo . I presume you would applaud the federal judge who barred the testimony gained under torture of the accused African Embassy bomber Ahmed Khalfan Ghailani.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do as no torture is acceptable to anyone seeking justice. Which is why the Nuremburg trials were a travesty and the whole episode should be closely scutinised and the real truth reported. Not the victors version of events but the full truth. How about the Katyn forest event that resulted in the execution of German soldiers, because the evidence was an outright lie. Were is the justice for those people wrongly accused a wrongly convicted of mass murder. The Russians held their hands up and admitted that it was them that killed the Polish soldiers in Katyn forest and blamed it on the Germans, many years after the event. I wonder if you accept the evidence given at the trials, some gained by extreme torture of the gassing of 20,000 people in one night at Bergen-Belsen ? ? ? ?
Click to expand...

So you deny their were gas chambers at Auschwitz? what other facts about the holocaust do you deny? how does a spell checker determine the correct usage of their,there, where,wear,were ect you cretin. It was the previous Toenails grammar that stank.


----------



## 007

Luddly Neddite said:


> I don't trust those who base their judgement on blanket bigotry.


You could not have exposed yourself with any more of a stark, glaring, red hot, exploding, reach out and slap your grandmaw in the face example of how two faced, hypocritical, bigoted and retarded example than that.

You, puddly, are a supreme jacked off, lying, double standard, low life, trailer trash, gutter licking, scab covered, puss sack of a butt pounding, faggot, homo boy in need of a week off from the YMCA ass pounding club.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auschwitz gas chambers? so you condemn the use of torture by the Americans at Guantanamo . I presume you would applaud the federal judge who barred the testimony gained under torture of the accused African Embassy bomber Ahmed Khalfan Ghailani.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do as no torture is acceptable to anyone seeking justice. Which is why the Nuremburg trials were a travesty and the whole episode should be closely scutinised and the real truth reported. Not the victors version of events but the full truth. How about the Katyn forest event that resulted in the execution of German soldiers, because the evidence was an outright lie. Were is the justice for those people wrongly accused a wrongly convicted of mass murder. The Russians held their hands up and admitted that it was them that killed the Polish soldiers in Katyn forest and blamed it on the Germans, many years after the event. I wonder if you accept the evidence given at the trials, some gained by extreme torture of the gassing of 20,000 people in one night at Bergen-Belsen ? ? ? ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you deny their were gas chambers at Auschwitz? what other facts about the holocaust do you deny? how does a spell checker determine the correct usage of their,there, where,wear,were ect you cretin. It was the previous Toenails grammar that stank.
Click to expand...





 My views are open on that subject, but until there is concrete proof  then I must go along with the Russians who have admitted they built them well after the war to justify their LIES at the Nuremburg trials. They even admitted to passing of crematoria as gas chambers because they did not have the evidence to back up their claims.

 Here is a question for you to answer regarding the alleged gas chambers.  How did they get the bodies out that were piled up against the doors that opened inwards ?    Or what methods were used to make the rooms airtight so the camp guards did not get poisoned along with the inmates by the Cyanide gas ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

your views are "open"Nazi lover, did one of you write this
The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.

So clear this up, do you deny there were gas chambers at Auschwitz?
Are you also saying the Jewish Library lied about this.

Death camp gas chambers were the primary means of execution used against the Jews during the Holocaust. The Nazis issued a directive implementing large-scale gas chambers in the fall of 1941 but, by then, procedures facilitating mass murder, including the utilization of smaller gas chambers, were already in practice. Before their use in death camps, gas chambers were central to Hitler's "eugenics" pro, gram. Between January 1940 and August 1941, 70,273 Germans - most of them physically handicapped or mentally ill - were gassed, 20-30 at a time, in hermetically shut chambers disguised as shower rooms.16

Meanwhile, mass shooting of Jews had been extensively practiced on the heels of Germany's Eastern campaign. But these actions by murder squads had become an increasingly unwieldy process by October 1941. Three directors of the genocide Erhard Wetzel, head of the Racial-Policy Office: Alfred Rosenberg, consultant on Jewish affairs for the Occupied Eastern Territories, and Victor Brack, deputy director of the Chancellory, met at the time with Adolf Eichmann to discuss the use of gas chambers in the genocide program.17 Thereafter, two technical advisors for the euthanasia gas chambers,_Kriminalkommissar_ Christian Wirth and a Dr. Kallmeyer, were sent to the East to begin construction of mass gas chambers.18 Physicians who had implemented the euthanasia program were also transferred.

Mobile gassing vans, using the exhaust fumes of diesel engines to kill passengers, were used to kill Jews at Chelmno and Treblinka - as well as other sites, not all of them concentration camps - starting in November 1941.19 At least 320,000 Chelmno prisoners, most of them Jews, were killed by this method; a total of 870,000 Jews were murdered at Treblinka using gas vans and diesel-powered gas chambers.20

Gas chambers were installed and operated at Belzec, Lublin, Sobibor, Majdanek and Auschwitz-Birkenau from September 3, 1941, when the first experimental gassing took place at Auschwitz, until November 1944.22 Working with chambers measuring an average 225 square feet, the Nazis forced to their deaths 700 to 800 men, women and children at a time.22 Two-thirds of this program was completed in 1943-44, and at its height it accounted for as many as 20,000 victims per day.23 Authorities have estimated that these gas chambers accounted for the deaths of approximately 2E to 3 million Jews.

Holocaust-denial attacks on this record of mass murder intensified following the end of the Cold War when it was reported that the memorial at Auschwitz was changed in 1991 to read that 1 million had died there, instead of 4 million as previously recorded. For Holocaust deniers, this change appeared to confirm arguments that historical estimates of Holocaust deaths had been deliberately exaggerated, and that scholars were beginning to "retreat" in the face of "revisionist" assertions. Thus, for example, Willis Carto wrote in the February 6, 1995, issue of _The Spotlight, _the weekly tabloid of his organization, Liberty Lobby, that "All 'experts' until 1991 claimed that 4 million Jews were killed at Auschwitz. This impossible figure was reduced in 1991... to 1.1 million.... The facts about deaths at Auschwitz, however... are still wrong. The Germans kept detailed records of Auschwitz deaths.... These show that no more than 120,000 persons of all religions and ethnicity died at Auschwitz during the war...."

In fact, Western scholars have never supported the figure of 4 million deaths at Auschwitz; the basis of this Soviet estimate - an analysis of the capacity of crematoria at Auschwitz and Birkenau - has long been discredited. As early as 1952, Gerald Reitlinger, a British historian, had convincingly challenged this method of calculation. Using statistics compiled in registers for Himmler, he asserted that approximately 1 million people had died at Auschwitz; Raul Hilberg in 1961, and Yehuda Bauer in 1989, confirmed Reitlinger's estimate of Auschwitz victims. Each of these scholars, nonetheless, has recognized that nearly6 million Jews were killed overall during the Holocaust.24 Polish authorities were therefore responding to long-accepted Western scholarship, further confirmed subsequently by documents released in post-Soviet Russia; the cynical allegations of "Holocaust revisionism" played no part in their decision.

*3. Holocaust Scholars Rely on the Te*


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> your views are "open"Nazi lover, did one of you write this
> The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.
> 
> So clear this up, do you deny there were gas chambers at Auschwitz?
> Are you also saying the Jewish Library lied about this.
> 
> Death camp gas chambers were the primary means of execution used against the Jews during the Holocaust. The Nazis issued a directive implementing large-scale gas chambers in the fall of 1941 but, by then, procedures facilitating mass murder, including the utilization of smaller gas chambers, were already in practice. Before their use in death camps, gas chambers were central to Hitler's "eugenics" pro, gram. Between January 1940 and August 1941, 70,273 Germans - most of them physically handicapped or mentally ill - were gassed, 20-30 at a time, in hermetically shut chambers disguised as shower rooms.16
> 
> Meanwhile, mass shooting of Jews had been extensively practiced on the heels of Germany's Eastern campaign. But these actions by murder squads had become an increasingly unwieldy process by October 1941. Three directors of the genocide Erhard Wetzel, head of the Racial-Policy Office: Alfred Rosenberg, consultant on Jewish affairs for the Occupied Eastern Territories, and Victor Brack, deputy director of the Chancellory, met at the time with Adolf Eichmann to discuss the use of gas chambers in the genocide program.17 Thereafter, two technical advisors for the euthanasia gas chambers,_Kriminalkommissar_ Christian Wirth and a Dr. Kallmeyer, were sent to the East to begin construction of mass gas chambers.18 Physicians who had implemented the euthanasia program were also transferred.
> 
> Mobile gassing vans, using the exhaust fumes of diesel engines to kill passengers, were used to kill Jews at Chelmno and Treblinka - as well as other sites, not all of them concentration camps - starting in November 1941.19 At least 320,000 Chelmno prisoners, most of them Jews, were killed by this method; a total of 870,000 Jews were murdered at Treblinka using gas vans and diesel-powered gas chambers.20
> 
> Gas chambers were installed and operated at Belzec, Lublin, Sobibor, Majdanek and Auschwitz-Birkenau from September 3, 1941, when the first experimental gassing took place at Auschwitz, until November 1944.22 Working with chambers measuring an average 225 square feet, the Nazis forced to their deaths 700 to 800 men, women and children at a time.22 Two-thirds of this program was completed in 1943-44, and at its height it accounted for as many as 20,000 victims per day.23 Authorities have estimated that these gas chambers accounted for the deaths of approximately 2E to 3 million Jews.
> 
> Holocaust-denial attacks on this record of mass murder intensified following the end of the Cold War when it was reported that the memorial at Auschwitz was changed in 1991 to read that 1 million had died there, instead of 4 million as previously recorded. For Holocaust deniers, this change appeared to confirm arguments that historical estimates of Holocaust deaths had been deliberately exaggerated, and that scholars were beginning to "retreat" in the face of "revisionist" assertions. Thus, for example, Willis Carto wrote in the February 6, 1995, issue of _The Spotlight, _the weekly tabloid of his organization, Liberty Lobby, that "All 'experts' until 1991 claimed that 4 million Jews were killed at Auschwitz. This impossible figure was reduced in 1991... to 1.1 million.... The facts about deaths at Auschwitz, however... are still wrong. The Germans kept detailed records of Auschwitz deaths.... These show that no more than 120,000 persons of all religions and ethnicity died at Auschwitz during the war...."
> 
> In fact, Western scholars have never supported the figure of 4 million deaths at Auschwitz; the basis of this Soviet estimate - an analysis of the capacity of crematoria at Auschwitz and Birkenau - has long been discredited. As early as 1952, Gerald Reitlinger, a British historian, had convincingly challenged this method of calculation. Using statistics compiled in registers for Himmler, he asserted that approximately 1 million people had died at Auschwitz; Raul Hilberg in 1961, and Yehuda Bauer in 1989, confirmed Reitlinger's estimate of Auschwitz victims. Each of these scholars, nonetheless, has recognized that nearly6 million Jews were killed overall during the Holocaust.24 Polish authorities were therefore responding to long-accepted Western scholarship, further confirmed subsequently by documents released in post-Soviet Russia; the cynical allegations of "Holocaust revisionism" played no part in their decision.
> 
> *3. Holocaust Scholars Rely on the Te*






 No evidence in your cut and paste is there, not after the Russians admitted to building the gas chambers after the war. Now why was this do you suppose ?.

 Glad you brought up the numbers, the same numbers that were used to convict and murder innocent people during the Nuremburg trials. The same numbers that were entered into the history books as part of the total numbers of the dead. Yet after the numbers were revised not once but 3 separate times the totals that included these figures were not reduced. Why was this.


 Yes 6 million Jews died or were killed during the war, but until the allies release the documents they have relating to the how, where and why these "facts" will be disputed. I see you ignore the questions just as you have done elsewhere because you know the answers will call into dispute the alleged facts and show that innocent people were murdered in revenge and to silence their voices.

Your cut and paste shows that you are not yet ready to disbelieve the allies versions of events and have succumbed to their brainwashing. Have you any answers to the points raised that you are ignoring in regards to " documented evidence " of gas chambers at Bergen Belsen that were used to murder 20,000 Jews in one night. Are you saying that there were gas chambers at Bergen Belsen and that the guards deserved to be executed ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Dammed by your own last paragraph as a Holocaust denier and  Anti Semite.
Nutz


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Dammed by your own last paragraph as a Holocaust denier and  Anti Semite.
> Nutz






 So you are saying that Bergen Belsen did have gas chambers and that 20,000 Jews were gassed there in one night ?


----------



## Nutz

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about those that actually lied about the alleged crimes so they could watch men choke to death ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auschwitz gas chambers? so you condemn the use of torture by the Americans at Guantanamo . I presume you would applaud the federal judge who barred the testimony gained under torture of the accused African Embassy bomber Ahmed Khalfan Ghailani.?
Click to expand...

WTF does Enhanced Interrogation Techniques have to do with German hate and violence?  Nice try, sympathizer!


----------



## Nutz

I.P.Freely said:


> Dammed by your own last paragraph as a Holocaust denier and  Anti Semite.
> Nutz


How so...should be interesting to hear this theory by a German hate sympathizer.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow what you are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auschwitz gas chambers? so you condemn the use of torture by the Americans at Guantanamo . I presume you would applaud the federal judge who barred the testimony gained under torture of the accused African Embassy bomber Ahmed Khalfan Ghailani.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does Enhanced Interrogation Techniques have to do with German hate and violence?  Nice try, sympathizer!
Click to expand...




 Could it be they show who was really consumed with hate and were prepared to use violence to exact revenge.


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremburg trials that were overseen by the real mass murderers. Maybe you should look at the latest reports coming out of Russia
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auschwitz gas chambers? so you condemn the use of torture by the Americans at Guantanamo . I presume you would applaud the federal judge who barred the testimony gained under torture of the accused African Embassy bomber Ahmed Khalfan Ghailani.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does Enhanced Interrogation Techniques have to do with German hate and violence?  Nice try, sympathizer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be they show who was really consumed with hate and were prepared to use violence to exact revenge.
Click to expand...

So now the German hate nation is saying that they attempted to exterminate the Jews in revenge.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

more so than I do our OWN government.that applies with just about any country except for Israel.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust denier!  You have lost ALL credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were have I denied the holocaust then, bringing the facts to the forefront is what everyone should be doing. Do you agree with the Judges at Nuremburg that testimony procured under torture is admissible in a court of law. That uncorroborated evidence is enough to send a man to the gallows, that hearsay is also admissible to arrive at a guilty verdict. If you do then I hope that you are sentenced to death on the word of someone who was not even there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auschwitz gas chambers? so you condemn the use of torture by the Americans at Guantanamo . I presume you would applaud the federal judge who barred the testimony gained under torture of the accused African Embassy bomber Ahmed Khalfan Ghailani.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does Enhanced Interrogation Techniques have to do with German hate and violence?  Nice try, sympathizer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be they show who was really consumed with hate and were prepared to use violence to exact revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now the German hate nation is saying that they attempted to exterminate the Jews in revenge.
Click to expand...





 You have a very warped imagination as it was the allies that did that during the Nuremburg trials.


----------



## beagle9

If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Bleipriester

beagle9 said:


> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.


How should we support Israel?


----------



## waltky

Only Ethel Germerman.


----------



## Phoenall

Bleipriester said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
Click to expand...




 By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.


----------



## Bleipriester

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
Click to expand...

Lol. You have more nonsense to tell? And deal with your British Caliphate before you point at others.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You have more nonsense to tell? And deal with your British Caliphate before you point at others.
Click to expand...


try again  Captain Blei---------there is no British caliphate----
OLIVER CROMWEL  is dead


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You have more nonsense to tell? And deal with your British Caliphate before you point at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again  Captain Blei---------there is no British caliphate----
> OLIVER CROMWEL  is dead
Click to expand...

omg


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You have more nonsense to tell? And deal with your British Caliphate before you point at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again  Captain Blei---------there is no British caliphate----
> OLIVER CROMWEL  is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg
Click to expand...



you hadn't heard,   Captain blei-??--------whatta shame-----too late to send flowers


----------



## Igrok_

Statistikhengst said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans are not as bad as think jews. I've heard that a lot of jews are in US living, and USA is an ally of Israel. Maybe that is the main reason of such topics? For Russia they, Germans, were main allies for centures, and in the 1st world war there was a mistake of Russia to fight against them.
> Although we all remember attitude of Hitler to Slavic people ("subhumans").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps an English course for you, Chuvak?
> 
> Plocha, ocheyn plocha. Pravda.
Click to expand...

OK, maybe you can provide it for me? 'll be happy of your service


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
Click to expand...

This is Nazi lover deception at its best.  This guy is a typical pro-Nazi German hate monger trying to deceive the rest of the world into believing there was no holocaust. Pathetic.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Nazi lover deception at its best.  This guy is a typical pro-Nazi German hate monger trying to deceive the rest of the world into believing there was no holocaust. Pathetic.
Click to expand...




 As my many Jewish friends on here will tell you I have never denied the holocaust, in fact I will constantly fight to get the right people charged with the crimes committed. Just because you have an axe to grind with the Germans does not mean everyone does. And just because you refuse to accept the reality that Russia was instrumental in many of the murders does not mean it did not happen.

 If anything I am pro truth and pro honesty, something that many people cant understand.


----------



## Nutz

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Nazi lover deception at its best.  This guy is a typical pro-Nazi German hate monger trying to deceive the rest of the world into believing there was no holocaust. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my many Jewish friends on here will tell you I have never denied the holocaust, in fact I will constantly fight to get the right people charged with the crimes committed. Just because you have an axe to grind with the Germans does not mean everyone does. And just because you refuse to accept the reality that Russia was instrumental in many of the murders does not mean it did not happen.
> 
> If anything I am pro truth and pro honesty, something that many people cant understand.
Click to expand...

Pro-truth...I use that line too!  

As for your Jewish friends...any Jew that is friends with a German and a holocaust denier is skewed in the head.


----------



## Phoenall

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Nazi lover deception at its best.  This guy is a typical pro-Nazi German hate monger trying to deceive the rest of the world into believing there was no holocaust. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my many Jewish friends on here will tell you I have never denied the holocaust, in fact I will constantly fight to get the right people charged with the crimes committed. Just because you have an axe to grind with the Germans does not mean everyone does. And just because you refuse to accept the reality that Russia was instrumental in many of the murders does not mean it did not happen.
> 
> If anything I am pro truth and pro honesty, something that many people cant understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro-truth...I use that line too!
> 
> As for your Jewish friends...any Jew that is friends with a German and a holocaust denier is skewed in the head.
Click to expand...





 Well that is my Jewish friends of the hook then as I am not German, and I have never denied the holocaust.

 Want to try and twist my words again boy


----------



## Judicial review

I'm running out of jewish friends.  What did you do Stat?


----------



## Bleipriester

Phoenall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Nazi lover deception at its best.  This guy is a typical pro-Nazi German hate monger trying to deceive the rest of the world into believing there was no holocaust. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my many Jewish friends on here will tell you I have never denied the holocaust, in fact I will constantly fight to get the right people charged with the crimes committed. Just because you have an axe to grind with the Germans does not mean everyone does. And just because you refuse to accept the reality that Russia was instrumental in many of the murders does not mean it did not happen.
> 
> If anything I am pro truth and pro honesty, something that many people cant understand.
Click to expand...

Pro truth and boom you are jailed.


----------



## Phoenall

Judicial review said:


> I'm running out of jewish friends.  What did you do Stat?





 Told the truth and showed the overwhelming evidence that it was the Russians who mass murdered Jews during WW2


----------



## Phoenall

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Nazi lover deception at its best.  This guy is a typical pro-Nazi German hate monger trying to deceive the rest of the world into believing there was no holocaust. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my many Jewish friends on here will tell you I have never denied the holocaust, in fact I will constantly fight to get the right people charged with the crimes committed. Just because you have an axe to grind with the Germans does not mean everyone does. And just because you refuse to accept the reality that Russia was instrumental in many of the murders does not mean it did not happen.
> 
> If anything I am pro truth and pro honesty, something that many people cant understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro truth and boom you are jailed.
Click to expand...




 Only in those countries that have too much to lose if the truth ever got out.


----------



## beagle9

Bleipriester said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
Click to expand...

Send a delegation to Jerusalem, and meet with the Israeli Government to declare your support for her, and then set forth with a new zeal to do what should have been done along time ago. Germany should be Israels number one supporter right now in this world. That would be a great thing to show that what was done in the past was wrong, and that Germany is willing to correct that wrong by lending her support when it is called upon.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Nutz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Nazi lover deception at its best.  This guy is a typical pro-Nazi German hate monger trying to deceive the rest of the world into believing there was no holocaust. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my many Jewish friends on here will tell you I have never denied the holocaust, in fact I will constantly fight to get the right people charged with the crimes committed. Just because you have an axe to grind with the Germans does not mean everyone does. And just because you refuse to accept the reality that Russia was instrumental in many of the murders does not mean it did not happen.
> 
> If anything I am pro truth and pro honesty, something that many people cant understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro-truth...I use that line too!
> 
> As for your Jewish friends...any Jew that is friends with a German and a holocaust denier is skewed in the head.
Click to expand...

This is one Jew who agrees with you.


----------



## Mr. H.

My grandmother was half German. 

My grandfather was half drunk.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drek,you are insulting my mother which is against the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT     you just cant stand being shown for what you are. Just like your fellow Marxists and champagne socialists you turn your back on your heritage until it suits you to force feed it to others. You are the one insulting your mother by pretending to be a Jew, while all you are is  LYING POS neo marxist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drek.Your problem is you are a holocaust denier, anti-Semitic and a welfare cheat. My mother was Jewish so I am Jewish. Once a goy always a goy you Nazi putznasher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have I denied the holocaust
> 
> What have I said and done that is anti semitic
> 
> Prove I am a welfare cheat
> 
> Failure shows that you are a LYING POS neo Marxist, just like your forefathers who mass murdered 10 million religious Jews in Russia.
> 
> As I said you gave up the right to be a Jew when you turned your back on your own people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first three sentences I am tired of answering.
> When did I turn my back on my race goy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have never answered the questions because you know you cant without showing you are a LIAR.
> 
> 
> Are you a practising Jew who goes to the Synagogue regular, or have you a new god called neo Marxism.[/QUOTE
Click to expand...

You really are a thick goy. 50% of Israeli Jews are secular and don't believe in God,50% of American Jews do not belong to a synagogue.85% of American Jews support the right of a woman to Abortion.

What age are you and when did you last work scrounger?


----------



## Bleipriester

beagle9 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send a delegation to Jerusalem, and meet with the Israeli Government to declare your support for her, and then set forth with a new zeal to do what should have been done along time ago. Germany should be Israels number one supporter right now in this world. That would be a great thing to show that what was done in the past was wrong, and that Germany is willing to correct that wrong by lending her support when it is called upon.
Click to expand...

I am very sorry but we lost the war and cannot block UN resolutions against Israel.


----------



## Bleipriester

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> By stamping out anti Semitism, racism and Nazi Jew hatred. Then removing the weapons going into Palestine and enforcing the blockade fully. Standing up in the UN and demanding that partisan nations be banned from voting on resolutions they have a vested interest in.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nazi lover deception at its best.  This guy is a typical pro-Nazi German hate monger trying to deceive the rest of the world into believing there was no holocaust. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my many Jewish friends on here will tell you I have never denied the holocaust, in fact I will constantly fight to get the right people charged with the crimes committed. Just because you have an axe to grind with the Germans does not mean everyone does. And just because you refuse to accept the reality that Russia was instrumental in many of the murders does not mean it did not happen.
> 
> If anything I am pro truth and pro honesty, something that many people cant understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro-truth...I use that line too!
> 
> As for your Jewish friends...any Jew that is friends with a German and a holocaust denier is skewed in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one Jew who agrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no more a Jew than I am
Click to expand...

Göring decides who is a Jew.


----------



## Coyote

*Thread lightly cleaned.  It's apparent some here know each other from other places.  Let me remind you: stuff that occurs on other sites STAYS on other sites.  In addition, if a member divulges personal information about another member from an outside site, that that member has not posted here - that constitutes data mining, so be careful.*

*Personal flame fests belong in the Flame Zone - not here.  Discuss the topic.*


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> *Thread lightly cleaned.  It's apparent some here know each other from other places.  Let me remind you: stuff that occurs on other sites STAYS on other sites.  In addition, if a member divulges personal information about another member from an outside site, that that member has not posted here - that constitutes data mining, so be careful.*
> 
> *Personal flame fests belong in the Flame Zone - not here.  Discuss the topic.*



I can't understand why this thread still exists.-----it's kinda racist


----------



## beagle9

Bleipriester said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send a delegation to Jerusalem, and meet with the Israeli Government to declare your support for her, and then set forth with a new zeal to do what should have been done along time ago. Germany should be Israels number one supporter right now in this world. That would be a great thing to show that what was done in the past was wrong, and that Germany is willing to correct that wrong by lending her support when it is called upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry but we lost the war and cannot block UN resolutions against Israel.
Click to expand...

What are the UN resolutions against Israel ? Can someone block Germany from becoming Israels friend in the world ? Can Germany pledge it's support for Israel regardless of the worlds attitude about it, and even if it's nothing more than a symbolic gesture maybe when doing it, can't Germany do it anyway upon having Israels support behind it  ?


----------



## Statistikhengst

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thread lightly cleaned.  It's apparent some here know each other from other places.  Let me remind you: stuff that occurs on other sites STAYS on other sites.  In addition, if a member divulges personal information about another member from an outside site, that that member has not posted here - that constitutes data mining, so be careful.*
> 
> *Personal flame fests belong in the Flame Zone - not here.  Discuss the topic.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why this thread still exists.-----it's kinda racist
Click to expand...



Kinda? Very.

But it's allowed.


----------



## Bleipriester

beagle9 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send a delegation to Jerusalem, and meet with the Israeli Government to declare your support for her, and then set forth with a new zeal to do what should have been done along time ago. Germany should be Israels number one supporter right now in this world. That would be a great thing to show that what was done in the past was wrong, and that Germany is willing to correct that wrong by lending her support when it is called upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry but we lost the war and cannot block UN resolutions against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the UN resolutions against Israel ? Can someone block Germany from becoming Israels friend in the world ? Can Germany pledge it's support for Israel regardless of the worlds attitude about it, and even if it's nothing more than a symbolic gesture maybe when doing it, can't Germany do it anyway upon having Israels support behind it  ?
Click to expand...

If noone can block UN resolutions against Israel, the long list would even be longer. Furthermore, supporting Israel anyhow is different from supporting Israels government. And the government acts often like what Germany is busy to announce not to do anymore. 
Germany pledges loyality to Israel regularly, anyway, but there is little what can be done to support a government that gives a shit about what the world thinks of it. Germany gives free submarines away to Israel. Submarines with the ability to host and fire nuclear warheads.


----------



## Mindful

Do I trust Germans? 

Yein.


----------



## barryqwalsh

I trust/love German chocolate, all other chocolate is second rate.


----------



## beagle9

Bleipriester said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were *Germany* I would shock the world, and I would close the chapter on the past by becoming Israel's number one Allie *RIGHT NOW* in the world, and I would dare anyone to strike out at her this ((Israel)), and this would and should heal the past as they become friends for life.  Germany would have Israel's back just as it should have............... How about it Angela ? Time to do the right thing right now, because America sure isn't doing it anymore, and especially with this Obama regime. It's time for Germany to send a delegation to Israel, and to give Israel it's support in the world as it is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send a delegation to Jerusalem, and meet with the Israeli Government to declare your support for her, and then set forth with a new zeal to do what should have been done along time ago. Germany should be Israels number one supporter right now in this world. That would be a great thing to show that what was done in the past was wrong, and that Germany is willing to correct that wrong by lending her support when it is called upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry but we lost the war and cannot block UN resolutions against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the UN resolutions against Israel ? Can someone block Germany from becoming Israels friend in the world ? Can Germany pledge it's support for Israel regardless of the worlds attitude about it, and even if it's nothing more than a symbolic gesture maybe when doing it, can't Germany do it anyway upon having Israels support behind it  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If noone can block UN resolutions against Israel, the long list would even be longer. Furthermore, supporting Israel anyhow is different from supporting Israels government. And the government acts often like what Germany is busy to announce not to do anymore.
> Germany pledges loyality to Israel regularly, anyway, but there is little what can be done to support a government that gives a shit about what the world thinks of it. Germany gives free submarines away to Israel. Submarines with the ability to host and fire nuclear warheads.
Click to expand...

I guess I'm to shallow minded about all of this, and I'm not really sure if you support Israel or you don't support Israel. I support Israels right to survive as a nation, and in peace just like any other civilized nation wants to do the same in life.. I mean just as anyone else does they want to be (War Free) right ? All I have seen is Israel being attacked by rockets daily, but the world if it had it's way would suggest to Israel that it is supposed to just endure those attacks, because the poor people who are attacking just don't know what else to do with their time in life...Submarines ? They can carry a nuke payload and fire that payload if absolutely threatened to such a degree by another ? How stealth are these subs ? That's interesting stuff..


----------



## Mindful

barryqwalsh said:


> I trust/love German chocolate, all other chocolate is second rate.



And the bread!


----------



## Phoenall

beagle9 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> How should we support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Send a delegation to Jerusalem, and meet with the Israeli Government to declare your support for her, and then set forth with a new zeal to do what should have been done along time ago. Germany should be Israels number one supporter right now in this world. That would be a great thing to show that what was done in the past was wrong, and that Germany is willing to correct that wrong by lending her support when it is called upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry but we lost the war and cannot block UN resolutions against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the UN resolutions against Israel ? Can someone block Germany from becoming Israels friend in the world ? Can Germany pledge it's support for Israel regardless of the worlds attitude about it, and even if it's nothing more than a symbolic gesture maybe when doing it, can't Germany do it anyway upon having Israels support behind it  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If noone can block UN resolutions against Israel, the long list would even be longer. Furthermore, supporting Israel anyhow is different from supporting Israels government. And the government acts often like what Germany is busy to announce not to do anymore.
> Germany pledges loyality to Israel regularly, anyway, but there is little what can be done to support a government that gives a shit about what the world thinks of it. Germany gives free submarines away to Israel. Submarines with the ability to host and fire nuclear warheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'm to shallow minded about all of this, and I'm not really sure if you support Israel or you don't support Israel. I support Israels right to survive as a nation, and in peace just like any other civilized nation wants to do the same in life.. I mean just as anyone else does they want to be (War Free) right ? All I have seen is Israel being attacked by rockets daily, but the world if it had it's way would suggest to Israel that it is supposed to just endure those attacks, because the poor people who are attacking just don't know what else to do with their time in life...Submarines ? They can carry a nuke payload and fire that payload if absolutely threatened to such a degree by another ? How stealth are these subs ? That's interesting stuff..
Click to expand...





 The Subs are a LIE as nuclear Subs are powered by nuclear reactors onboard, they don't all have nuclear weapons launch capabilities. The dead give away is the fact that the Mediterranean is far too shallow for a nuclear launch Sub so it destroys the argument of Israel being capable of clandestine or stealth launch of nukes from their submarines.


----------



## Bleipriester

beagle9 said:


> I guess I'm to shallow minded about all of this, and I'm not really sure if you support Israel or you don't support Israel. I support Israels right to survive as a nation, and in peace just like any other civilized nation wants to do the same in life.. I mean just as anyone else does they want to be (War Free) right ? All I have seen is Israel being attacked by rockets daily, but the world if it had it's way would suggest to Israel that it is supposed to just endure those attacks, because the poor people who are attacking just don't know what else to do with their time in life...Submarines ? They can carry a nuke payload and fire that payload if absolutely threatened to such a degree by another ? How stealth are these subs ? That's interesting stuff..


I dont question Israels right to exist but what they do in the name of that term goes far beyond defense. Too far imo.
The German subs are very  good. But our pitiful forces operate only 4. In 1944 it was 400.


----------



## Coyote

Statistikhengst said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thread lightly cleaned.  It's apparent some here know each other from other places.  Let me remind you: stuff that occurs on other sites STAYS on other sites.  In addition, if a member divulges personal information about another member from an outside site, that that member has not posted here - that constitutes data mining, so be careful.*
> 
> *Personal flame fests belong in the Flame Zone - not here.  Discuss the topic.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why this thread still exists.-----it's kinda racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda? Very.
> 
> But it's allowed.
Click to expand...


Even racists are allowed free speech and you are allowed to counter it


----------



## Mindlight

Stupid thread! Germans can be trusted.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Coyote said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thread lightly cleaned.  It's apparent some here know each other from other places.  Let me remind you: stuff that occurs on other sites STAYS on other sites.  In addition, if a member divulges personal information about another member from an outside site, that that member has not posted here - that constitutes data mining, so be careful.*
> 
> *Personal flame fests belong in the Flame Zone - not here.  Discuss the topic.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why this thread still exists.-----it's kinda racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda? Very.
> 
> But it's allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even racists are allowed free speech and you are allowed to counter it
Click to expand...

Which I do. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------

